# Il femminismo non ha liberato le donne



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2010)

La Tamaro mi e' sempre stata notevolmente sul BIP... ma devo ammettere che questo suo articolo mi e' piaciuto e dovrebbe far riflettere un po' tutti.

_Sono più felici, mi chiedo, sono più libere le ragazze di adesso rispetto a quarant’anni fa? Non mi pare. Le grandi battaglie per la liberazione femminile sembrano purtroppo aver portato le donne ad essere soltanto oggetti in modo diverso. Non occorre essere sociologi né fini pensatori per accorgersi che ai giorni nostri tutti i messaggi rivolti alle bambine si concentrano esclusivamente sul loro corpo, sul modo di offrirsi agli altri. Si vedono bambine di cinque anni vestite come cocotte e già a otto anni le ragazzine vivono in uno stato di semi anoressia, terrorizzate di mangiare qualsiasi cosa in grado di attentare alla loro linea. Bisogna essere magre, coscienti che la cosa che abbiamo da offrire, quella che ci renderà felici o infelici, è solo il nostro corpo. Il fiorire della chirurgia plastica non è che una tristissima conferma di questa realtà. Pare che molte ragazze, per i loro diciotto anni, chiedano dei ritocchi estetici in regalo. Un seno un po’ più voluminoso, un naso meno prominente, labbra più sensuali, orecchie meno a vela. Il risultato di questa chirurgia di massa è già sotto ai nostri occhi: siamo circondate da Barbie perfette, tutte uguali, tutte felicemente soddisfatte di questa uguaglianza, tutte apparentemente disponibili ai desideri maschili. Sembra che nessuno abbia mai detto a queste adolescenti che la cosa più importante non è visibile agli occhi e che l’amore non nasce dalle misure del corpo ma da qualcosa di inesprimibile che appartiene soprattutto allo sguardo._

http://www.corriere.it/cultura/10_aprile_17/tamaro_c023a4e0-49e9-11df-8f1a-00144f02aabe.shtml


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La Tamaro mi e' sempre stata notevolmente sul BIP... ma devo ammettere che questo suo articolo mi e' piaciuto e dovrebbe far riflettere un po' tutti.
> 
> _Sono più felici, mi chiedo, sono più libere le ragazze di adesso rispetto a quarant’anni fa? Non mi pare. Le grandi battaglie per la liberazione femminile sembrano purtroppo aver portato le donne ad essere soltanto oggetti in modo diverso. Non occorre essere sociologi né fini pensatori per accorgersi che ai giorni nostri tutti i messaggi rivolti alle bambine si concentrano esclusivamente sul loro corpo, sul modo di offrirsi agli altri. Si vedono bambine di cinque anni vestite come cocotte e già a otto anni le ragazzine vivono in uno stato di semi anoressia, terrorizzate di mangiare qualsiasi cosa in grado di attentare alla loro linea. Bisogna essere magre, coscienti che la cosa che abbiamo da offrire, quella che ci renderà felici o infelici, è solo il nostro corpo. Il fiorire della chirurgia plastica non è che una tristissima conferma di questa realtà. Pare che molte ragazze, per i loro diciotto anni, chiedano dei ritocchi estetici in regalo. Un seno un po’ più voluminoso, un naso meno prominente, labbra più sensuali, orecchie meno a vela. Il risultato di questa chirurgia di massa è già sotto ai nostri occhi: siamo circondate da Barbie perfette, tutte uguali, tutte felicemente soddisfatte di questa uguaglianza, tutte apparentemente disponibili ai desideri maschili. Sembra che nessuno abbia mai detto a queste adolescenti che la cosa più importante non è visibile agli occhi e che l’amore non nasce dalle misure del corpo ma da qualcosa di inesprimibile che appartiene soprattutto allo sguardo._
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cultura/10_aprile_17/tamaro_c023a4e0-49e9-11df-8f1a-00144f02aabe.shtml


 caspita...l'ho letto ieri e pensavo di postarlo.la parte sull'aborto dopo "la conversione"(?) l mi pare un po' alla fallaci


----------



## ignavius (20 Aprile 2010)

Le libertà che si acquisiscono con le "rivoluzioni" non sono mai capite, per cui vengono sempre mal usate, abusate, distorte.
Essere liberi significa avere potere di decidere, ma se non si è abbastanza maturi per farlo quel potere diventa pericoloso.
La donna ad un certo punto della Storia ha fortunatamente fatto pesare il proprio ruolo in una società esageratamente e stupidamente maschilista, ma la società stessa non si è dimostrata matura a sufficienza (anzi) per poter offrire alla donna la dignità e la maturità delle proprie scelte di ruolo.
Come sempre accade, si sconfina nella stupidità, e nel preteso diritto ad essa.
Ma poco per volta impareremo. Donne e uomini.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> caspita...l'ho letto ieri e pensavo di postarlo.la parte sull'aborto dopo "la conversione"(?) l mi pare un po' alla fallaci


Non postato tutto, ho citato la fonte per correttezza... non mi e' piaciuto tutto al 100%.
Trovo pero' che offra spunti di riflessione.


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2010)

Nessuno ha  mai chiesto alle nostre nonne se erano felici o se si sentivano libere. Diciamo che esserlo un tempo era questione di fortuna e di estrazione sociale, oggi è dato come diritto.
 Che poi tale diritto sia realmente goduto, è altra cosa, ma non in discussione, almeno in teoria.
Certi interventi mi sembrano come quelli di alcuni medici che affermano che le vaccinazione antipolionon serve più, ma che anzi è dannose.
Evidentemente non ricordano i poliomelitici di un tempo.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2010)

Senza dubbio alcuni paragoni sono ridicoli... si e' anche dimenticata che nella liberta' di scelta c'e' anche la scelta di essere "velina"... ma a me tutte le ragazzine, se non bambine che aspirano a sposare un calciatore un po' di tristezza me la fanno venire e mi sembra anche molto "innaturale"


----------



## Anna A (20 Aprile 2010)

*a proposito di scrittrici e femminismo*

vi posto questo scritto di colette. donna libera e anticonformista per animo e non per tendenza.

*«* Io voglio… io voglio… io voglio fare quello che voglio! […]. Voglio recitare la pantomima, anche la commedia. Voglio danzare nuda se il costume mi impaccia e umilia la mia plasticità, voglio ritirarmi su un'isola, se mi pare, o frequentare signore che vivono delle loro grazie, purché siano allegre, bizzarre, persino malinconiche e sagge come lo sono molte delle donne di vita. Voglio scrivere libri tristi e casti dove non ci saranno che dei paesaggi, dei fiori, della tristezza, dell’orgoglio, e il candore di animali affascinanti che si spaventano dell’uomo… Voglio sorridere a tutti i volti amichevoli, e allontanarmi dalla gente brutta, sporca e puzzolente. Voglio amare teneramente chi mi ama e dargli tutto ciò che possiedo al mondo: il mio corpo ribelle al destino, il mio cuore così dolce e la mia libertà! Io voglio… io voglio! *»*


----------



## ignavius (20 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza dubbio alcuni paragoni sono ridicoli... si e' anche dimenticata che *nella liberta' di scelta c'e' anche la scelta di essere "velina"*... ma a me tutte le ragazzine, se non bambine che aspirano a sposare un calciatore un po' di tristezza me la fanno venire e mi sembra anche molto "innaturale"


Purtroppo si, appunto: una libertà non compresa porta poi a fare scelte del *****.


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Purtroppo si, appunto: una libertà non compresa porta poi a fare scelte del *****.


Come diceva il signor G, la libertà non è il volo di un moscone... però le donne possono partecipare più di un tempo. Quindi si, la libertà è partecipazione.


----------



## Anna A (20 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Purtroppo si, appunto: una libertà non compresa porta poi a fare scelte del *****.


ma chi lo dice? la tamaro?
la libertà porta dove si vuole andare e di donne intelligenti e libere di testa è pieno il mondo.


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza dubbio alcuni paragoni sono ridicoli... si e' anche dimenticata che nella liberta' di scelta c'e' anche la scelta di essere "velina"... ma a me tutte le ragazzine, se non bambine che aspirano a sposare un calciatore un po' di tristezza me la fanno venire e mi sembra anche molto "innaturale"


La Tamaro mi pare che sia omosessuale..o no?
Io dico che a certe sacrosante aperture il femminismo abbia contribuito molto.


----------



## Anna A (20 Aprile 2010)

tra l'altro, il modo migliore perché certi messaggi passino è parlarne.
finché in tv continueremo a vedere simona ventura, paola perego e tante altre che, tristezza delle tristezze, han dato via la loro anima pur di continuare a fare tv.. cosa si può dire delle donne?
cambiare il proprio volto è come tradire la parte di più importante di noi: l'essenza.
io sono il mio viso e me lo tengo caro perchè c'è scritta la mia vita lì sopra.


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> tra l'altro, il modo migliore perché certi messaggi passino è parlarne.
> finché in tv continueremo a vedere simona ventura, paola perego e tante altre che, tristezza delle tristezze, han dato via la loro anima pur di continuare a fare tv.. cosa si può dire delle donne?
> cambiare il proprio volto è come tradire la parte di più importante di noi: l'essenza.
> io sono il mio viso e me lo tengo caro perchè c'è scritta la mia vita lì sopra.


quello che mi lascia basita è che poi il risultato è sempre pessimo...
se devo sembrare la maschera di me stessa allora mi tengo le rughe 
che poi ad un certo punto bisogna pur rassegnarsi ad affidare il proprio fascino a qualcosa che non sia fisico:
sempre in ordine, sempre al meglio...ma con la roba fornita dalla nascita


----------



## ignavius (20 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma chi lo dice? la tamaro?
> la libertà porta dove si vuole andare e di donne intelligenti e libere di testa è pieno il mondo.


Lo dico io.
Certamente concordo con te e per fortuna che ci sono queste donne, ma spesso scompaiono purtroppo in mezzo alla massa di coglioncelle imbesuite di firme, reality, rotocalchi e sogni di facili carriere. Coi loro degni corrispondenti maschili.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2010)

Ma ce lo facciamo un botox party?


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ce lo facciamo un botox party?


no, dài...è troppo presto!!!


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ce lo facciamo un botox party?


 l'ho cercato su google :carneval:
no, meglio un peyote party


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2010)

*Mah*

l'uniformità anche corporea mi spaventa ma viviamo tempi difficili, può essere che il diventare tutti uguali rassicuri. Le bambine e le ragazzine dovrebbero avere adulti in grado di essere punti di riferimento. Quando i riferimenti mancano si cercano e sul mercato c'è quello che c'è.

Colette era una grande, grazie Anna.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> l'ho cercato su google :carneval:
> no, meglio un *peyote* party



Ad avercene


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> no, dài...è troppo presto!!!


Facciamo alle 17 al posto del the'?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2010)

*La risposta che mi è piaciuta di più*

La Tamaro è stata scorretta proprio nell'argomentare creando un legame di causa>effetto tra cose che non lo hanno.

La cosa della storia sul volto mi pare pura retorica, come se dovessimo tenerci i denti storti per ricordare la bisnonna coi denti storti...fino a 35 anni, poi li aveva persi...

La risposta che mi è piaciuta di più è stata pubblicata dallo sesso Corriere.

http://www.corriere.it/cultura/10_a...ro_a5512786-4bca-11df-b8c5-00144f02aabe.shtml
*in risposta all'articolo di susanna Tamaro*

*La rimozione del femminismo*

*Bia Sarasini: «Il Movimento è stato estromesso dal racconto corrente della società e della politica italiana»*

in risposta all'articolo di susanna Tamaro
La rimozione del femminismo
Bia Sarasini: «Il Movimento è stato estromesso dal racconto corrente della società e della politica italiana»
C’è un cortocircuito tra l’articolo di Susanna Tamaro dello scorso sabato, e il titolo scelto dal _Corriere della Sera_ che l’ha ospitato: «Il femminismo non ha liberato le donne». Quando l’autrice di _Và dove ti porta il cuore_ scrive: «Le grandi battaglie per la liberazione femminile sembrano purtroppo avere portato le donne a essere soltanto oggetti in modo diverso», non nega le battaglie per la libertà delle donne, eppure ne rovescia l’esito. Non c’è stata liberazione, solo un cambiamento di forme, dice. La prova? Le sciagurate ragazze di oggi, che si propongono come puro apparire, praticano la promiscuità come se fosse bere un bicchiere d’acqua e si affidano alla chirurgia estetica. Non è ben chiaro se Susanna Tamaro pensi a una colpa originaria oppure a un fallimento di buone intenzioni. È curioso che nel suo articolo, che parte da ricordi di un passato a cui l’autrice ha partecipato, manchi il senso del tempo. Nell’eterno presente in cui si rispecchia l’angoscia – autentica, sembra – della conclusione: «siamo in mille, ma siamo sole», non c’è storia, non ci sono le voci, le fisionomie vere delle protagoniste di queste vicende. Che la tirannia del corpo e della bellezza sia propaganda, una potente campagna di immagine imposta alle donne, un’arma per bloccare, anzi meglio azzerare i risultati di quella liberazione è un pensiero che non sfiora la scrittrice, che pure parla della sensazione, provata negli anni Settanta « di trovarsi sulla prua di una nave e guardare un orizzonte nuovo, aperto, illuminato dal sole di un progresso foriero di ogni felicità». 

*Il tempo per Tamaro è puro succedersi di generazioni*, non c’è il tempo del conflitto dei soggetti e dei desideri, del cambiamento e di chi si oppone al cambiamento, l’esperienza forse drammatica ma anche intensa e vitale in cui siamo immersi. Ecco allora il rovesciamento, l’accusa angosciosa e disperante. Sono le attiviste, «lo erano le mie amiche più care», le responsabili delle nuove schiavitù femminili? Perché non considerare che mettersi in mostra, esporsi, quella mistica della promiscuità che Susanna Tamaro con precisione mette a fuoco, insomma tutto quello che certe “bad girls” addirittura teorizzano, siano un aspetto della libertà conquistata? Il libero arbitrio non è anche la libertà di scegliere il “male”? Che libertà sarebbe, altrimenti? E come si potrebbe parlare di etica e responsabilità? Naturalmente sentirsi dentro una battaglia non significa considerare un “bene” il lavaggio del cervello a cui sono sottoposte le adolescenti, tantomeno le bravate identitarie di quelle che si mostrano nude su Youtube. 

*Eppure bisogna avere ben chiaro che è la libertà* femminile l’oggetto della contesa, non altro, non si può lasciare che scivoli via in una capriola di parole, oplà, e la libertà non c’è più. Soprattutto non sui media, che di questa propaganda quotidiana dell’esibizione del corpo femminile sono artefici in prima linea. Per questo è interessante il mirabolante cortocircuito del titolo del _Corriere della Sera_. Rivela la rimozione completa del femminismo dal racconto corrente della società e della politica italiana. Nel più classico ritorno del rimosso, ciò che si tiene accuratamente fuori dalla scena, il femminismo, viene accusato di non avere liberato le donne. È come volere chiudere il cerchio all’insegna del “non c’è stato nulla”, e se qualcosa c’è stato, oggi è del tutto inutile e superfluo, in ogni caso è uno sbaglio, una colpa. Come se le femministe avessero mai diretto un quotidiano, o una tv. O si fossero mai viste femministe diventare presidente della Repubblica. Come invece è stato possibile, a proposito di marginalità, alternativa e culture politiche, per un comunista, come è stato in passato il nostro attuale presidente. E se l’accostamento, come spero, suscita un sobbalzo, proprio il sussulto spiega al meglio la natura e la profondità della rimozione delle femminismo dal discorso pubblico della società e della politica italiana. Come se il femminismo non avesse nulla da dire, di significativo per tutti, sulla società e la politica. Come se non facesse parte della storia del Paese. Come se l’oggetto del contendere portato sulla scena dal femminismo fosse sul serio la banale e pericolosa libertà sessuale di mettere in atto di qualunque pulsione. Come se in gioco non ci fosse la libertà delle donne – e degli uomini naturalmente. Anche la libertà di essere cattive. Oltre che presidenti. 

*Bia Sarasini*
_Giornalista, ex direttore «Noi donne»_ 

*19 aprile 2010*


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2010)

A me e' piaciuta questa risposta ma anche quella della prof. di cui non ricordo il nome ma lo vado a cercare:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2010)

*Questa?*

*RISPOSTA ALL'ARTICOLO DI SUSANNA TAMARO*

*Le ragazze non sono un esercito di Barbie*

*Barbara Mapelli: «Brave studenti, progettano un futuro non solo di lavoro e famiglia. Grazie al Femminismo»*

RISPOSTA ALL'ARTICOLO DI SUSANNA TAMARO
Le ragazze non sono un esercito di Barbie
Barbara Mapelli: «Brave studenti, progettano un futuro non solo di lavoro e famiglia. Grazie al Femminismo»
Non si può passare sotto silenzio l’articolo di Susanna Tamaro, pubblicato a pagina 56 del Corriere del 17 aprile _Il femminismo non ha liberato le donne_. Non si può passare sotto silenzio perché si tratta di uno scritto che, ad essere benevole, è semplicistico e superficiale, a non esserlo, è tendenzioso e manipolatorio. Ed è quasi augurabile che queste siano le intenzioni dell’autrice che, altrimenti, dimostrerebbe soltanto di essere molto ignorante su quello di cui va parlando. Ammette infatti la Tamaro di non aver partecipato al Movimento femminista, pur appartenendo alla generazione «ragazze negli anni ’70», e che non vi abbia partecipato è più che evidente, poiché sembra non saperne nulla e riduce il Movimento a una pratica di aborti casalinghi e voli per Londra con donne pronte ad abortire quasi al termine della gravidanza. 

*Non vale la pena di obiettare puntualmente a queste affermazioni*, che creano in chi legge – senz’altro in me, che del Movimento ho fatto parte – un fastidio crescente e il sospetto, più che fondato, di malafede. A qual fine, poi, si può anche intuire. E il fastidio cresce con il proseguire della lettura: chi ha così sbrigativamente e colpevolmente archiviato il femminismo degli anni ’70, si muove verso un’analoga operazione – e credo altrettanto in malafede – nei confronti delle giovani donne contemporanee. Intente solo a rapporti sessuali frequenti e con altrettanto frequenti cambi di partner: rapporti naturalmente non protetti. E come mai sono così ignoranti queste ragazze, oltre ad essere incapaci di concepire l’affettività se non attraverso un esercizio assiduo, irriflesso di una sessualità fine a se stessa? Forse non sa l’autrice dell’articolo che la nostra scuola è l’unica in Europa a non avere mai avuto programmi che prevedano istituzionalmente l’educazione sessuale, fatta solo in poche scuole grazie all’iniziativa di alcune insegnanti, molto spesso, in realtà, le stesse donne che hanno partecipato negli anni ’70 al Movimento. Ma, nonostante questo e le altre carenze del nostro sistema educativo, non solo scolastico, che non aiuta le difficili crescite di ragazze e ragazzi nel contemporaneo, le giovani donne non sono certo solo quelle che descrive Tamaro. Un esercito di piccole Barbie tutte uguali. 

*Mi occupo di educazione, sono una pedagogista,* incontro quotidianamente ragazze che frequentano la scuola e l’Università e la realtà che loro mi presentano di sé è ben diversa. Sono studiose, ben più dei loro coetanei maschi, hanno risultati scolastici ed accademici mediamente superiori e sono impegnate a progettarsi un futuro, nel quale prevedono non solo lavoro e famiglia, ma impegno nel sociale, volontariato, che spesso già esercitano contemporaneamente al percorso di studi. Certo ci sono anche le pseudo veline, le clienti precoci dei centri di chirurgia estetica, ma rappresentano una parte, molto visibile ma minoritaria, di quella pluralità che significa oggi essere una giovane donna. Una pluralità di scelte e destini che il Movimento femminista ha reso possibile, ora, per le generazioni più giovani, rispetto ai percorsi obbligati, univoci e minoritari che erano le vite delle donne fino a non molti decenni fa. 

*Barbara Mapelli*
_Pedagogista, Università Bicocca Milano_ 

*19 aprile 2010*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2010)

Leggo la Mapelli e vedo che ha trattenuto a stento la rabbia che ho espresso in poche righe per la scorrettezza della Tamaro... :up:


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2010)

*E' anche questa...*

Noi donne, meno libere di vent'anni fa
Una società asfittica che guarda indietro, non accetta nuove figure femminili. E' vero: «Siamo sole»

Il movimento femminista non ha liberato le donne, scriveva sabato sul Corriere Susanna Tamaro. Ed è vero. Per essere libere bisogna avere opportunità, e diritti. E invece: dopo le prime, vitali (per molte donne sì, vitali) conquiste, come il diritto a interrompere una gravidanza, le femministe-guida d'Italia sono andate dove le portava l'ombelico. Invece di battersi per quote sul lavoro e asili nido, hanno passato svariati anni a discutere di «pensiero della differenza». Lasciandosi indietro milioni di donne che avrebbero appoggiato (avrebbero beneficiato di) battaglie liquidate come «emancipazioniste», come se fosse una parolaccia. Rimanendo in pochissime, fino a implodere. Attorcigliandosi a discutere di corpi ed embrioni fino a raggiungere (alcune) l'opposto estremismo: prima praticavano aborti, ora vogliono impedire ai corpi delle (altre) donne di concepire con la fecondazione assistita se non maritate, o di abortire.

E così, il femminismo italiano ha avuto durata breve, è stato marginale. E il suo ripiegamento riflessivo ha contribuito a danneggiare le donne lavoratrici, le donne madri, le donne omosessuali, le donne avventurose, e tutte le minoranze. Anche grazie allo scarso femminismo, in Italia non si è mai creata una vera cultura del politicamente corretto. Che non è (solo) una censura sui battutoni; è soprattutto rispetto per l'altro/a. Che altrove ha portato alle donne vita più facile e fatiche domestiche condivise; che (per dire) fa sì che negli Stati Uniti ci sia un presidente nero e un'icona dell'opposizione femmina e di estrema destra. Della cui assenza in Italia, tutte e tutti stiamo pagando il prezzo: razzismi multipli, misoginia e maschilismi fieri, insensibilità collettiva a comportamenti privati di persone pubbliche che altrove porterebbero crisi e dimissioni. L'assenza di political correctness femminista ha poi legittimato un sessismo ordinario capillare, negli uffici, nelle famiglie, nelle relazioni. Tanto comunemente tollerato e incoraggiato da far accettare che la liberazione sessuale venisse trattata come un grosso business.

Più redditizio che altrove, è noto. Perché non controbilanciato da movimenti di opinione femminili (e non) che criticassero l'onnipresenza di seni e glutei, la cooptazione in base all'età e all'aspetto, le continue discriminazioni. Anche per questo — Tamaro giustamente lo denuncia — siamo circondati da ragazzine e bambine aspiranti veline. Anche per questo non abbiamo modelli femminili validi, magari non attraenti, che non siano showgirls. Non per questo le ragazzine sono più promiscue, come lamenta Tamaro. Lo sono meno di tante adolescenti della sua generazione, e della mia. Sono meno libere di dieci o venti anni fa; non sono libere di sognare e sperare, soprattutto (specie le non-aspiranti veline). E non solo per colpa della recessione. Per colpa di una società asfittica, che tende a guardare indietro, che non conosce e non accetta nuove figure femminili. «Siamo sole», conclude Tamaro. Sì, lo siamo. Le ragazze precarie, le madri stanche, le donne che devono abortire e non trovano un ginecologo non obiettore, le sedicenni che non sanno dove andare a chiedere un contraccettivo e dipendono dal preservativo dei partner, le straniere abbandonate a se stesse, sono solissime. C'è bisogno di più femminismo, forse, casomai.

Maria Laura Rodotà


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2010)

Non capisco però il riferimento al male. Se non il male inteso come il diventare oggetto e non soggetto della propria vita.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2010)

A me son piaciute tutte le risposte anche se opposte come visione.
Tutte insieme danno una bella visione generale. La Tamaro almeno ha dato l'avvio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2010)

Però la Tamaro ha un merito: ha scatenato un dibattito e ha fatto trovare spazio allo stesso, cosa che non accade di frequente.


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2010)

Io trovo delirante il legame tra il femminismo e l'ossessione per la cura del corpo. Mi pare che anzi dover per forza piacere agli uomini ed uniformarsi ad un modello tutta tette culo e giovinezza, sia un rincorrere modelli maschilisti (e non maschili). Mi pare che di femminismo ce ne sia troppo poco, non troppo, se lo intendiamo come consapevolezza di sè e dignità femminile.
Poi, può darsi che io abbia capito un fico secco...
Ma mi chiedo, se la Tamaro, come era prevedibile, non ha più nulla da scrivere, non è che deve per forza buttar giù frescacce.


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però la Tamaro ha un merito: ha scatenato un dibattito e ha fatto trovare spazio allo stesso, cosa che non accade di frequente.


Ha un nuovo libro in uscita? Il marketing editoriale ha le sue leggi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io trovo delirante il legame tra il femminismo e l'ossessione per la cura del corpo. Mi pare che anzi dover per forza piacere agli uomini ed uniformarsi ad un modello tutta tette culo e giovinezza, sia un rincorrere modelli maschilisti (e non maschili). Mi pare che di femminismo ce ne sia troppo poco, non troppo, se lo intendiamo come consapevolezza di sè e dignità femminile.
> *Poi, può darsi che io abbia capito un fico secco...*
> Ma mi chiedo, se la Tamaro, come era prevedibile, non ha più nulla da scrivere, non è che deve per forza buttar giù frescacce.


 Oppure che non capisca un fico secco la Tamaro?


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io trovo delirante il legame tra il femminismo e l'ossessione per la cura del corpo. Mi pare che anzi dover per forza piacere agli uomini ed uniformarsi ad un modello tutta tette culo e giovinezza, sia un rincorrere modelli maschilisti (e non maschili). Mi pare che di femminismo ce ne sia troppo poco, non troppo, se lo intendiamo come consapevolezza di sè e dignità femminile.
> Poi, può darsi che io abbia capito un fico secco...
> *Ma mi chiedo, se la Tamaro, come era prevedibile, non ha più nulla da scrivere, non è che deve per forza buttar giù frescacce*.


 Le buttava giù pure prima, eh... :carneval: tutto strettamente  imho!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ha un nuovo libro in uscita? Il marketing editoriale ha le sue leggi.


Intanto ha aperto un dibattito... un suo libro non me lo cagherei neanche di striscio in ogni caso:rotfl:


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le buttava giù pure prima, eh... :carneval: tutto strettamente imho!


Sono d'accordo, ma te le romanzava...adesso così a mo di articolo, te le leggi, seppure per sbaglio.:carneval:


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Intanto ha aperto un dibattito... un suo libro non me lo cagherei neanche di striscio in ogni caso:rotfl:


Lo poteva aprire pure Carlo Rossella...
Pure Ruini apre dibattiti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Intanto ha aperto un dibattito... un suo libro non me lo cagherei neanche di striscio in ogni caso:rotfl:


io ho provato a leggere dove ti porta il c... che dire, prolissoscontatoretoricomieloso... a parte questo, un pessimo libro :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo poteva aprire pure Carlo Rossella...
> *Pure Ruini apre* dibattiti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 bocca mia taci... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> io ho provato a leggere dove ti porta il c... che dire, prolissoscontatoretoricomieloso... a parte questo, un pessimo libro :rotfl:


Letta la parodia di Luttazzi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Intanto ha aperto un dibattito... un suo libro non me lo cagherei neanche di striscio in ogni caso:rotfl:


 E' comunque nella corrente degli "intellettuali" di destra, come Marcello Veneziani, che fanno una lettura del '68...nuova, con la stessa "correttezza".


----------



## Iris (20 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> bocca mia taci... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Pessimo.:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' comunque nella corrente degli "intellettuali" di destra, come Marcello Veneziani, che fanno una lettura del '68...nuova, con la stessa "correttezza".



Ognuno legge quello che vuole leggere... o quello che interessa leggere.

Per me tutto serve a farsi un'opinione. Io non sono una femminista accanita eppure partecipavo ai vari Women's forum


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ognuno legge quello che vuole leggere... o quello che interessa leggere.
> 
> *Per me tutto serve a farsi un'opinione*. Io non sono una femminista accanita eppure partecipavo ai vari Women's forum


 Quello è certo! Questi intellettuali di destra comunque, non riesco a reggerli. Non che quelli di sinistra....:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello è certo! Questi intellettuali di destra comunque, non riesco a reggerli. Non che quelli di sinistra....:rotfl:



E' la parola intellettuale che non reggo proprio... mi sembra quasi un'offesa:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' la parola intellettuale che non reggo proprio... mi sembra quasi un'offesa:carneval:


 vero :carneval:


----------



## Anna A (20 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che mi lascia basita è che poi il risultato è sempre pessimo...
> se devo sembrare la maschera di me stessa allora mi tengo le rughe
> *che poi ad un certo punto bisogna pur rassegnarsi ad affidare il proprio fascino a qualcosa che non sia fisico:*
> sempre in ordine, sempre al meglio...ma con la roba fornita dalla nascita


ma sai, sono cose che viaggiano più unite di quel che si crede. 
perché, come diceva chanel: la natura ti dà la faccia che hai a 20 anni; è compito tuo meritarti quella che avrai a 50 anni.:santarellina:


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sai, sono cose che viaggiano più unite di quel che si crede.
> perché, come diceva chanel: la natura ti dà la faccia che hai a 20 anni; è compito tuo meritarti quella che avrai a 50 anni.:santarellina:


 vero ma se non hai la genetica a tuo favore è un problema


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2010)

Comunque, il femminismo è stata una fase storica necessaria... direi inevitabile. Il vero problema delle donne è evitare di "mascolinizzarsi". Mantenere le proprie caratteristiche peculiari, conquistando contemporanemante sempre più diritti.  E non appiattirsi su modelli maschili, in fasulle imitazioni.
Gli uomini d'altronde, dovrebbero evitare di "femminilizzarsi".


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2010)

trovo che femminismo sia un termine improprio: come nel caso di maschilismo siamo nell'integralismo ottuso che, oggi ,non ha più senso.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo che femminismo sia un termine improprio: come nel caso di maschilismo siamo nell'integralismo ottuso che, oggi ,non ha più senso.



Quoto,  alcune tematiche non dovrebbero essere considerati "diritto delle donne" perche' giustamente tocca piu' o meno direttamente anche gli uomini.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque, il femminismo è stata una fase storica necessaria... direi inevitabile. *Il vero problema delle donne è evitare di "mascolinizzarsi*". Mantenere le proprie caratteristiche peculiari, conquistando contemporanemante sempre più diritti.  E non appiattirsi su modelli maschili, in fasulle imitazioni.
> Gli uomini d'altronde, dovrebbero evitare di "femminilizzarsi".



Certe volte non si ha altra scelta


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Aprile 2010)

*Preferisco il burqa*
_di Massimo Fini, 26.10.2009_
Sono d’accordo con l’appello pubblicato da Repubblica (”Quell’uomo ci offende, fermiamolo”) lanciato da Michela Marzano, Barbara Spinelli, Nadia Urbinati contro l’uso che Silvio Berlusconi fa del corpo della donna e della donna stessa. E come non esserlo? Ma Marzano and company sorvolano pudicamente sul “lato B” della questione. Che ha due aspetti. Il primo è che non ci sarebbero corruttori se non ci fosse chi è disposto a farsi corrompere. Il secondo trascende lo squallore di Berlusconi e delle sue girls ed è più generale.
In questi decenni il femminismo ha battuto sempre e solo il chiodo del ricatto maschile sui luoghi di lavoro, che c’è, naturalmente, ma non si è mai occupato di quello che nel mio “Dizionario erotico” ho chiamato il “Fica Power”, cioè del potere di cui molte donne (che nelle relazioni sessuali, a parità di condizioni, si trovano in una posizione di grande vantaggio perché il maschio, per ragioni antropologiche poi diventate culturali, si trova dalla parte della domanda) fanno uso, strumentalizzando il proprio corpo, per fare carriera e ottenere altri inammissibili vantaggi, nelle aziende, nello spettacolo, in TV, nel giornalismo e in ogni luogo di lavoro (forse solo il teatro fa eccezione, perché in teatro la prima attrice può essere anche l’amante del regista ma se è una cagna le sale sono vuote).
Ma del “Fica Power” non si può parlare. È il tabù dei tabù.
*Un’intollerabile offesa all’immagine della donna che nel nostro mondo è ridiventata, come nell’Ottocento ma per motivi diversi, un essere angelicato, mondo da ogni zuzzura. La donna è sempre vittima. Invece è anche carnefice.* E quelle che utilizzano il “Fica Power” lo sono innanzitutto nei conforonti di tutte le altre donne che sui luoghi di lavoro si comportano con correttezza, perché ne ledono i diritti (alle pari opportunità) e ne mortificano le legittime ambizioni. Le professioniste del “Fica Power” sono di gran lunga peggiori delle prostitute da strada e persino delle escort. Perché mentre queste sono dichiarate e si assumono la responsabilità di essere ciò che sono, le prime, oltre a trarre vantaggi ben più consistenti di 300 o 1000 euro, agiscono in modo occulto, subdolo, indimostrabile. Sono puttane che non possono nemmeno essere chiamate tali. E abbiamo anche l’improntitudine di indignarci, di scandalizzarci, di fare il ponte isterico, di gridare alla lesa democrazia quando, presso altri popoli, di cultura diversa dalla nostra, che hanno un’altra concezione della dignità della donna, si vietano show che strumentalizzano il corpo femminile. Preferisco il burqa.
di Massimo Fini - 26/10/2009


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Aprile 2010)

di *Icarus.10* - Cara redazione di “Repubblica”, sono venuto a sapere della vostra inziativa a tutela della “_dignità delle donne_” a seguito degli insulti del premier Berlusconi nei confronti dell’ on. Rosi Bindi in merito ad una sua presunta bruttezza esteriore.Premetto che non sono nè maschilista, nè femminista, e che sono contro ogni discriminazione tra sessi. Proprio questi miei ideali di uguaglianza(in dignità, diritti e doveri) e di giustizia tra sessi mi fanno assumere una posizione di netta e profonda ostilità nei confronti della cultura femminista, in quanto essa promuove un profondo odio antimaschile e auspica privilegi femminili a senso unico, mascherandosi truffaldinamente dietro le giuste parole d’ordine sulla pari opportunità dei sessi.
Quella del premier è stata una battutaccia incivile che ogni persona civile dovrebbe stigmatizzare, e che la dicono lunga sullla mancanza di tatto e di eleganza del personaggio in questione, il quale, per altro, non è nuovo a simili battute e non solo nei confronti dei suo avversari politici di sesso femminile, ma anche e sopratutto di sesso maschile.Berlusconi è molto vicino alle istanze femminili, tant’è che il suo governo ha formulato le attuali leggi sullo Stalking e Decreto Anti Stupri, molto gradite dalle femministe(e dagli uomini _pro-feminist_, i quali rappresentano la maggioranza dei maschi occidentali). Non concepisco, quindi, il motivo per cui la giusta e doverosa riprovazione per questi insulti del premier nei confronti di una persona(la Bindy), la trasformate invece in una mobilitazione vittimistica di genere(quello femminile). Berlusconi non ha offeso le donne, ma una singola e specifica persona, e non certo per la sua appartenenza al genere femminile, ma bensì per le sue opinioni politiche opposte che hanno ingenerato la battutaccia volgare del premier sull’aspetto fisico della sua interlocutrice.Se Berlusconi avesse ravvisato un presunto difetto esteriore in suo avversario politico uomo, lo avrebbe insultato comunque. Il problema, quindi, per voi, non sta tanto nell’ insulto in sè quanto, invece, nel sesso di chi l’ insulto lo ha subito. “*Le donne non si toccano nemmeno con un fiore*“. Ecco rispolverato, quindi, proprio dal femminismo, la stereotipata figura della donna-bambola di patriarcale memoria. Il concetto patriarcale sulla figura della donna viene attaccato fin tanto che si vuole promuovere l’immagine della donna che comanda comoda dietro una scrivania e che divorzia e distrugge la vita all’ex marito, ma lo si invoca tranquillamente quando si vogliono concedere alle donne privilegi, precedenze ed esenzioni, in nome del “_sesso debole_” e del “_prima le donne e i bambini_“. Viene ad emergere,così, con la compiacenza o passività di tutti, un profondo solco nel genere umano: una suddivisione della dignità e diritti degli esseri umani basata sul genere sessuale: la Donna, essere sempre buono in quanto Donna, appartenente alla categoria Alpha. I “maschietti”, cioè gli esseri umani di sesso maschile, appartenenti, invece, alla categoria Beta. Tale suddivisione, implica, a sua volta, altre suddivisioni. Ovvio, quindi, il motivo per cui la gravità di una violenza, di un insulto o altro, viene valutata in base al sesso di chi la subisce e non in base al dolo di chi la commette e agli effetti oggettivi che provoca nella vittima; nasce quindi l’espressione “*Violenza contro le donne*” proprio per distinguerla da quella con la lettera piccola, di serie B, che subiscono gli uomini. Così, per il sentire comune, un omicidio, un insulto, un ingiustizia contro una donna, diventano più gravi rispetto a quelli nei confronti di un uomo; lo stupro diviene addirittura più grave di omicidio; l’infanticidio materno quasi viene giustificato e le loro autrici compatite come “p_overe donne depresse_“, e così via.
Tale suddivione in due caste di genere, l’una superiore e l’altra inferiore, influenza e governa, quindi, il sentire e il parlare comune, nonchè le regole di base nelle convenzioni sociali e comportamentali(oltre che legislative, vediamo dopo). Così, mentre solamente per una singola donna insultata-per altro non certamente per la sua appartenenza al genere femminile-si scatena un vero e proprio putiferio, vaneggiando su una presunta “_questione femminile_” e dando vita ad una autentica caccia al “maschilista”, invece si può tranquillamente insultare e denigrare l’intero genere maschile, senza che ciò venga stigmatizzato e condannato da alcunchè, ma addirittura diviene quasi un “biglietto da visita” per poter acquisire la buona reputazione di persona per bene. _*“Le donne sono più brave”, “più intelligenti”..rispetto ai “maschi”..; “i maschi sono violenti”, “i maschi sono un disastro”, “i maschi sono mammoni”, “i maschi uccidono le donne*“_;questi sono solo alcune delle tante e interminabili affermazioni e luoghi comuni sessisti antimaschili(1) che ci vengono riproposti continuamente non solo nel parlare comune di tutti i giorni, ma anche e soprattutto a livello culturale, mediatico e politico, dove il maschio viene invariabilmente, presentato come un idiota,un imbecille,inaffidabile, incapace, infantile e/o violento, cui invece si contrappone la figura aulica e immacolata della Donna sempre buona a prescindere, incapace di compiere il male proprio in quanto Donna,e quindi più capace, più intelligente dei “maschi”, ma ahimè, “v_ittima della sopraffazione maschile_“.
Mi fa ancora male ricordare un vostro spregevole articolo(e sto usando un eufemismo, un termine meno duro non riesco a trovarlo) intitolato “_La Fatica è donna_“, in cui si insinuava che le donne lavorano più degli uomini, i quali invece sarebbero degli scansafatiche e ritardari al posto di lavoro; ma voi, cari signori e signore di “Repubblica” che state così comodi dietro le vostre pulite scrivanie a sparare amenità femministe, non sapete che i lavori più usuranti, umilianti e rischiosi, li compiono gli uomini? Non sapete che le opere di soccorso in emergenze o in situazioni di calamità naturali sono condotte da uomini?Non sapete che, quindi, la stragrande maggioranza dei morti sul lavoro sono uomini? Voi le chiamate “morti bianche”, invece le dovreste chiamare “morti azzurre”! Eppure gli uomini-nonostante ciò e nonostante campino in media sette anni in meno delle donne-vanno in pensione cinque anni più tardi. Vergognoso, vergognatevi. E questa sarebbe la “discriminazione antifemminile”? In effetti, la discriminazione c’è, ma all’ incontrario. Tant’è che voi femministi non avete vergogna di definirle “*discriminazioni positive*“[sic!!]. Quindi, la discriminazione va condannata solo quando ad esserne colpita è una categoria gradita(in questo caso, le donne), ma la si approva tranquillamente quando a finire nella sua morsa, vi sono categorie sgradite o di cui nessuno si cura(gli uomini eterosessuali non femministi, i rom, i palestinesi, i detenuti per violenza sessuale, ecc).
Oramai  si è perso il conto di tutte le agevolazioni e privilegi di cui godono le donne(2) in tutti gli ambiti della società: dal campo pensionistico, assicurativo(assicurazioni agevolate per le donne) a quello lavorativo(”quote rose” e privilegi femminili nei concorsi, alla stregua di come si fa con gli invalidi), da quello imprenditoriale(agevolazioni varie per le imprenditrici),  a quello scolastico e universitario(borse di studio femminili, corsi solo femminili, agevolazioni nelle tasse in alcuni casi, corpo docente quasi esclusivamente femminile), da quello familiare(figli e casa, in caso di divorzio, assegnati sempre alla moglie, moglie considerata sempre come parte “debole” a prescindere) a quello giudiziario(anche se per ora non è previsto dalla legge, a parità di reato gli uomini vengono condannati a pene superiori rispetto alle donne),da quello mediatico(la figura femminile deve essere salvaguardata per legge, quella maschile no) fino a quello delle fruizioni di beni e servizi(accessi gratuiti o scontati per donne negli spettacoli e manifestazini sportive e culturali e altro) e precedenze nelle convenzioni sociali(in caso di emergenze, le donne hanno la precedenza sugli uomini). In Spagna, si è andati ancora oltre: Zapatero ha diversificato le leggi nell’ambito penale e altrove, in base al sesso. Tali leggi disciminatorie a favore delle donne, le definite “vittoria della civilità”, mentre se applicate alle razze ed etnie, invece, le condannate come “razziste”. Facciamo un “esperimento”: togliete dai destinatari di tali leggi e provvedimenti i termini “donne” e “uomini” e sostituitele rispettivamente con “bianchi ariani” e “esseri inferiori”. Cosa vi viene in mente? _A me vengono in mente le leggi di Norimberga del 1935 e il Sud Africa dell’ Apartheid._ Il razzismo che è così tanto e giustamente vituperato quando è applicato in termini di razze(di alcune razze), lo si invoca e approva tranquillamente per i generi sessuali. E così, mentre voi non esitereste a condannare(giustamente) il libro “Il mito del ventesimo secolo” del gerarca nazista Alfred Rosenberg in cui si teorizzava la superità della razza nordica, pubblicate orgogliosamente sul vostro giornale le farneticazioni di un eminente oncologo(Umberto Veronesi) attestanti la “_*superiorità biologica della donna nei confronti dell’ uomo*_” . Ma,signori di “Repubblica”, siete provvisti del senso della vergogna e del pudore?
Tornando alla questione degli insulti alla Bindy,si dice che Berlusconi giudica le donne solo in base all’aspetto esteriore. Il fatto è che ciò non riguarda solo Berlusconi.Quello di valutare una persona in base e soltanto al suo aspetto fisico(i cui falsi canoni sono dettati dai Media) è purtroppo un connotato di questa società consumistica occidentale. E ciò non riguarda solo gli uomini, ma anche le donne. Anche le donne,infatti, valutano, giudicano, idolatrano o scherniscono uomini in base al loro aspetto esteriore.  E infatti, anche politici di sesso maschile vengono insultati e denigrati per loro presunti inestetismi. Emblematico fu l’episodio in cui la Guzzanti apostrofò ripetutamente con il termine “_ciccione_” un suo avversario politico ,Giuliano Ferrara(personaggio, per altro, verso cui provo la più netta e totale avversione politica). Anche altri politici di sesso maschile, vengono continuamente oltraggiati per il loro aspetto fisico: Fassino viene ridicolizzato come “scheletro”(anche da avversari politici donne)alludendo ad una sua presunta eccessiva magrezza; il ministro Brunetta viene continuamente schernito per la sua bassa statura, e lo stesso Berlusconi viene apostrofato con il termine “nanetto”. E si può continuare con questi esempi. In tutti questi casi, però a nessuno viene in mente di condannare questi insulti e nè tantomeno di mettere in mezzo una dignità maschile. Ma, invece, si ride. Quando capitano alle donne, invece, si piange e si urla. Questo perchè le donne appartengono alla categoria Alpha, mentre gli uomini a quella Beta.
Sempre in merito all’aspetto esteriore e la dignità femminile e maschile, vi ripropongo un vostro articolo(del 27 giugno 2009), spacciato come “scientifico”, redatto da una vostra giornalista(donna), Laura Gusatto, intitolato “I maschi migliori? sono cattivi papà”. Così esordiva la vostra redattrice:
_“Alto, biondo, occhi azzurri, fisico prestante e in salute. Sicuramente un uomo con un corredo genetico di alto livello, che qualsiasi donna vorrebbe trasmettere ai propri figli.”_
Quindi per la vostra giornalista, le qualità genetiche di un vero uomo che “_ogni donna vorrebbe”_ vanno identificate necessariamente con il suo aspetto fisico e a particolari connotati somatici(”biondo, occhi azzurri”).Mi sembra di leggere i manuali nazisti degli anni trenta, nei quali veniva descritto e raffigurato il prototipo di “uomo ariano” ideale del Terzo Reich.Ci mancava solo che l’articolo della signorina terminasse con un “Heil Hitler”. Se non altro, però, ora sappiamo cosa ne pensano “Repubblica” e le femministe sulla dignità maschile.
Parlate delle veline e dell’ uso che ne fa il premier Berlusconi, farneticando su un presunto “maschilismo”, ma omettete di dire che quello di diventare veline è il sogno di una sempre più vasta fascia della popolazione femminile. La velina è una donna che ha realizzato questo sogno, frutto della sua autonoma volontà.Lo dimostrano le lunghissime e sterminate file di ragazze sorridenti, prive di scrupoli, narcisiste ed esibizioniste che partecipano ai concorsi e ai provini per diventare veline.Soprattutto dimostrano il vestire sempre più esibizionista e succinto di una parte sempre più consistente di donne. Perchè, quindi, affermate che le veline esistono per colpa del maschilismo? Prima dite che le donne sono superiori e più intelligenti degli uomini, e poi fate capire implicitamente che le donne non sono capaci di intendere e di volere(dal momento che affermate che le donne diventano veline non per colpa loro ma dei “maschilisti”). Se tante, tantissime donne vogliono diventare veline, è solo e soltanto perchè esse vogliono così. Il “maschilismo” non c’entra un tubo, nessun “maschilista” o “padre-padrone” vorrebbe mai vedere una propria figlia ad andare a smutandarsi pubblicamente. Lo vuole,invece, la cultura femminista, in nome della “_libertà sessuale”_ della donna.Il “velinismo”, quindi, è il chiaro ed evidente prodotto della cultura femminista. Difatti, il Femminismo, da sempre, ha criminalizzato la sobrietà sessuale del corpo femminile in nome di una presunta “libertà sessuale” femminile. Ogni richiamo o tentativo ad un un briciolo di maggiore contenimento nei costumi è stato sempre bollato come tentativo “maschilista” di limitare la “l_ibertà della donna di esprimere la propria vita sessuale_“. Topless, perizomi, e altri abbigliamenti succinti sono stati sempre rivendicati e difesi con le unghie e con i denti dalle femministe come espressione di “libertà”, facendo ribaltare nella tomba chi, in passato, ha versato il sangue per donarci la Libertà. Lo sanno bene quei tanti direttori scolastici e insegnanti che sono stati insultati e linciati solo perchè hanno “osato” richiamare le loro studentesse, affinchè capissero che perizomi e pantaloni a vita abbassata, pance scoperte, non sono portamenti adeguati alla vita scolastica e nè tantomeno alla dignità del corpo femminile. Siamo all’assurdità logica:se si incoraggia le donne ad esibire il corpo si viene bollati come “maschilisti” perchè si promuoverebbe l’immagine della “_donna-oggetto_“, se al contrario, invece, ci si oppone, ugualmente si viene tacciati come “maschilisti” in quanto si “_limiterebbe alla libertà delle donne_“. Ma, insomma, quando è che abbiamo a che fare con il maschilismo? Mettetevi d’accordo con il vostro cervello, per piacere!Il fatto è che le femministe hanno dovuto per forza difendere l’esibizionismo del corpo femminile, perchè attraverso di esso si possono ottenere vantaggi e precedenze nel campo lavorativo, sociale, politico, ecc, attraverso l’arma della seduzione e del ricatto sessuale(3).Quando poi esse stesse si rendono di come, in questo modo, si avvilisce la figura e la dignità femminili, ripiegano dando la colpa al genere maschile e ad un inesistente “maschilismo”. Dire tutto e il contrario di tutto pur di far valere i propri sporchi interessi è tipico dei sostenitori di ogni istanza arrogante, iniqua e criminale(4).
Inoltre, parlate a vanvera di presunte ingiustizie che subirebbe il genere femminile in Occidente, senza dimostrarle, ma facendo credere che siano vere inondando le menti impaurite e stolte del popolobue con i soliti piagnistei e vittimismi femministi. E queste bugie a furia di essere ripetute, finiscono per essere credute e assunte come verità rivelate, e riguardate, quindi, come dogmi ai quali nessuno può permettersi di obiettare, pena la scomunica e il rogo sociale come “maschilista”.
Vediamo solo alcune di queste imposture femministe, propagandate anche dal vostro quotidiano.
“*Le donne guadagnano di meno rispetto agli uomini*“. Quasta litania risuona ossessiva sui mezzi di informazione. Suona molto bene, ma è falsa. A parità di lavoro, uomini e donne guadagnano allo stesso modo.Nessuna legge permetterebbe un simile abominio sessista. E ciò non avviene solo sulla carta ma anche a livello pratico, infatti nessun ente, statale o privato, si azzarderebbe mai a correre il rischio di pagare di meno una donna rispetto ad un uomo, perchè verrebbe scoperto subito e gravemente sanzionato.Ammettiamo, per assurdo, che avviene ciò che dite voi; in un simile scenario la disoccupazione femminile cesserebbe completamente a discapito di un accrescimento a dismisura della disoccupazione maschile, in quanto nessun ente troverebbe conveniente dal punto di vista economico, assumere un uomo dal momento che gli costerebbe di più rispetto ad una donna.
Allora da dove nasce questa leggenda perversa e menzognevole? Nasce dal fatto che effettivamente, gli uomini, _globalmente_, guadagnano di più rispetto alle donne, e ciò perchè i mestieri più rischiosi, o professionalizanti e tecnici,e quindi maggiormente retribuiti, sono scelti dagli uomini e mentre lavori non tecnici oppure sottopagati, come i “call center” sono, invece, scelti dalle donne. Ma, a parità di lavoro, come detto prima, uomini e donne guadgnano allo stesso modo.Nè è vero che la disoccupazione colpisce più le donne che gli uomini, in quanto i lavori più richiesti sono quelli che richiedono più impegno tecnico oppure i più rischiosi ed usuranti; e come abbiamo visto prima, questi ultimi li scelgono solo gli uomini; e inoltre le facolta scientifiche, le quali danno sbocchi lavorativi maggiori, le scelgono in maggioranza gli studenti maschi.
“*Le donne sono più intelligenti degli uomin**i*“. Strano, eppure le scoperte e i contributi nell’ambito scientifico, tecnico e culturale, sia nel passato che nel presente sono state fatte da uomini! Oggi che c’è la Parità, con il corpo docente a maggioranza femminile e quindi con i voti femminili più alti di quelli maschili, tali contributi avvengono ugualmente ad opera di uomini. Evidentemente,quando si tratta di cervello e di farlo ingranare, non c’è sesso o color della pelle che tenga, cari signori di “Repubblica”. Con questo non voglio assolutamente dire che gli uomini siano più intelligenti delle donne; noi antifemministi e antisessisti, non valutiamo una persona in base al sesso o alla razza, ma solo e soltanto in base a ciò che fa. Se però a voi piace la guerra tra i sessi e vi date tanto da fare per sminuire i meriti maschili, allora avete pane per i vostri denti e per voi si mettono davvero male le cose. La stessa cosa vale per quello slogan carico di invidia e di complessi di inferiorità -”d_ietro un grande uomo vi è una grande donna_“- per adacquare e sminuire i meriti maschili del passato e del presente. Non funziona.
“*Le donne nello sport sono più brave degli uomini*” perchè le donne italiane hanno vinto più medaglie rispetto agli uomini nelle ultime Olimpiadi. Cari signori di “Repubblica”,negli sport ,sia di squadra che individualistici, le competizioni sono suddivise per sessi,per ovvi motivi di disparità di prestanza fisica tra maschi e femmine a parità di competizione. _Quindi, le donne vincono a discapito di altre donne e, viceversa perdono a vantaggio di altre donne. Ugualmente, gli uomini vincono a discapito di altri uomini e perdono a vantaggio di altre uomini_.Quindi, il confronto non si può fare. E’ banale questo ragionamento, signori di “Repubblica”, afferrabile anche da un neonato, ma non da voi.
“*Le donne sopportano meglio il dolore*“. Questa leggenda deriva dal fatto che il dolore innescato dal parto neonatale viene considerato il dolore più intenso riscontrabile in natura. A parte il fatto che non è detto che ciò sia vero, vi chiedo, signori di “Repubblica”: _quanti sono gli uomini che partoriscono? Non credo che ve ne siano molti_. Quindi, come prima a riguardo dello sport, state confrontando cose inconfrontabili. Facciamo prima partorire anche gli uomini, confrontiamo la loro reazione a tale dolore con quella femminile, e poi ne tiriamo le somme. Ma fino a quel momento, è bene che stiate zitti, se non altro per evitare di incorrere nel ridicolo, come del resto siete soliti incorrere.
“*La prima causa di morte delle donne italiane è la violenza maschile*“. Una affermazione così banale nella sua mendacia e stupidità che dovrebbe far ridere anche le mosche, ma che invece,in questo sistema basato sulla Menzogna scientificamente organizzata, viene assunta come incontestabilie verità. La verità, però, è ben altra.Ogni anno, in Italia, muoniono circa 280mila donne, e di queste, in media, circa 150 per mano di uomini(dati Istat). Prendete la calcolatrice(ammesso che nella vostra vita l’abbiate mai utilizzata) e vedete quanto 150 sia più piccolo di 280mila, cioè fate una divisione(150/280000), poi moltiplicate il risultato per 100 e vedrete che vi viene 0,06. Cioè la violenza maschile rappresenta solamente lo 0,06% delle morti femminili.Altro che “prima causa di morte delle donne italiane”!Ma come diceva Goebbels: “*p*_*rendete una bugia, ripetetela centinaia di volte, ed essa verrà creduta dalla gente*_“.
La verità è che la violenza domestica non è qualcosa di esclusivamente maschile, ma coinvolge equamente entrambi i sessi. Risponderete voi: “_Ma come è possibile? gli uomini, fisicamente, sono più grossi delle donne_“. La conosco troppo bene questa tiritera che da sempre è servita alle femministe e ai loro maschi zerbini come alibi per sollevare le donne da ogni responsabilità e colpa(tranne, poi, dimenticarsene, quando si tratta di farle entrare nelle forze armate…però nei posti di comando, mica al fronte in prima linea! s’ intende!). Sì, è vero, in media l’uomo è fisicamente e più prestante e grosso della donna. Ma ciò non significa che la donna sia meno violenta dell’ uomo. Del resto, la violenza spesso non viene esercitata a “mani nude”, ma attraverso l’uso di armi o di oggetti(ad es. posate, stoviglie, ferri da stiro, ecc, nel caso delle violenze domestiche), e in quel caso non c’è prestanza fisica che tenga. Ogni studio e ricerca, condotto nei vari paesi occidentali,ad opera di associazioni e gruppi di ricerca laici e indipendenti(5),ha sempre evidenziato risultati ben diversi da quelli mostrati dalla propaganda femminista: la violenza domestica è compiuta equamente dai due sessi, e con una netta prevalenza femminile per quanto concerne la violenza sui figli.Del resto, è ben risaputo-e ogni addetto ai lavori lo sa-che mentre gli uomini tendono ad esercitare i crimini al di fuori delle mura di casa, le donne, invece tendono ad esercitarli in ambiente domestico. Purtroppo in Italia le uniche “ricerche” in merito alla violenza domestica sono state condotte da organi dichiaratamente femministi(Telefoni rosa, ministero della “pari opportunità) della cui validità scientifica e garanzia di imparzialità, quindi, non solo è lecito, ma anche obbligatorio, dubitare. Ma ultimamente le associazioni dei genitori separati nel nostro paese hanno condotto ricerche indipendenti su questo fenomeno e sono giunte agli stessi risultati degli studi condotti negli altri paesi occidentali.
Fare affermazioni, tipo “_la violenza maschile è la prima causa di morte delle donne italiane_“, non significa solamente criminalizzare il genere maschile(infatti se la violenza maschile è la prima causa di morte, significa che la maggior parte degli uomini sono violenti, la matematica non è un’ opinione), ma anche il rischio di indurre molte donne ad assumere un atteggiamento di odio, diffidenza e paura nei confronti dell’ altro sesso e della società in generale, e quindi, di non farle rendere come potrebbero. Ne va dimenticato che la violenza non è solo quella fisica, visibile e quindi penalmente perseguibile. Vi è anche una forma di violenza non fisica, invisibile, e quindi più devastante perchè lascia segni permanenti: la violenza psicologica e morale. E di questa ne sono colpiti maggiormente gli uomini. Ogni anno milioni di uomini vengono lasciati dalle loro mogli(le unioni di coppia sono sfaldate quasio sempre per volontà della donna) e privati dei loro già magri stipendi, dei loro figli, e della loro casa, e costretti a vivere nei dormitori pubblici oppure nella propria automobile. Depressioni, alcol, e suicidi, sono la successiva tragica conseguenza di questa violenza psicologica femminile. E’ interessante, poi, considerare anche il tragico fenomeno dei  padri di figli illegittimi; cioè milioni di uomini credono di essere padri a persone che in realtà non sono figli a loro. Oggi, in Italia, circa il 15-20% dei bambini e ragazzi sono figli illegittimi, perchè le loro crudeli adultere madri hanno truffaldinamente nascosto ai loro mariti il concepimento adulterino. Abbracciare e amare una persona credendo di esserne padre quando invece non lo si è, rappresenta la massima umiliazione e mortificazione cui può andare incontro un essere umano! Signori di “Repubblica”, questa non è violenza? Ce ne siamo dimenticati della dignità maschile? esiste solo quella femminile?
“*Le donne sono discriminate in politica*“.Altra oltraggiosa falsità. La presenza di donne nel Parlamento è nettamente minore rispetto a quello degli uomini, perchè l’attivismo politico delle donne è nettamente minore rispetto a quello degli uomini. Basta dare un’ occhiata al percentuali di iscritti, di maschi e femmine, nei vari partiti politici e si nota subito come la percentuale di iscritti di militanti donne è molto più bassa di quella dei militanti maschili e inoltre date un’ occhiata a qualunque circolo di partito per notare subito come la partecipazione femminile è nettamente inferiore a quella maschile. In poche parole, le donne si interessano poco di politica. E ciò si traduce in una loro minore rappresentanza, rispetto agli uomini, in Parlamento. Questo è il principio naturale Causa/Effetto” che voi volete sovvertire, presentando solo l’Effetto, nascondendone la Causa, allo scopo di accreditare una tesi menzognevole e precostituita. Nasce così la frode delle “Quote Rosa”, cioè pari diritti a disparità di doveri. Una notizia positiva, però, è che sempre più donne stanno hanno smascherato tale frode e si oppongono tenacemente ad essa perchè preferiscono agire nella società, nel mondo del lavoro e della società, con i propri sforzi, nel rispetto degli altri e senza richiedere assurdi favoritismi di genere.
“*Le donne lavorano più degli uomini*“. Si veda il commento il mio commento al vostro articolo “La fatica è donna”.
Queste frottole, prima enumerate, rappresentano solo una piccolissima parte di tutte le menzogne che ci vengono proposte tutti giorni e assunte dal popolobue come verità incontestabili. Del resto, ogni ideologia totalitaria e criminale basa sulla menzogna vittimistica la costruzione del proprio potere: se si vogliono privilegi e giustificare malefatte commesse, è necessario spacciarsi come vittime per potersi accreditare come legittimi destinatari di precedenze e privilegi , e più si ottengono tali favori e privilegi, tanto più è necessario fare la parte delle vittime per giustificare tale stato di cose.L’ importante è far credere agli altri l’impostura che si vuol diffondere, la quale si rende più o meno credibile, non tanto in base alla sua consistenza e logicità quanto invece al numero di volte che essa viene gridata al popolobue isterico, impaurito, stolto e ignorante. Goebbels docet.
La falsa “emancipazione” femminista consiste nell’aver abbattuto ogni regola, vincolo e senso della misura in campo familiare, sessuale e sociale. La famiglia su cui era imperniata la società, è stata distrutta perchè da sempre considerata dal femminismo come una forma “_di schiavitù patriarcale nei confronti della donna_“, con la figura del marito-padre giudicata come massimo strumento dell’ oppressione maschile, cui la donna è chiamata a liberarsi. Ovviamente tranne del suo portafoglio e conto in banco. Nasce così “l’uomo-Bancomat”, tradito e lasciato dalla sua moglie, ma obbligato a versare a quest’ ultima(che intanto vive nella casa dell’ ex marito cacciato con il suo amante) quasi tutti i suoi soldi e a vedersi sottratti i figli con la prospettiva, quindi, di finire a dormire sotto i ponti e mangiare alla mesa dei poveri. Il 70% dei barboni sono padri separati.Il tutto sotto la minaccia costante delle leggi femministe sullo Stalking, Molestie e Decreti Anti Stupri che hanno distrutto ogni principio giuridico basato sulla presunzione di innocenza e che servono, prima di tutto, come strumento terroristico di ricatto per potersi liberare senza troppe noie dell’ ex marito distrutto e tradito che chiede alla ex moglie di ristabilire la relazione, e che rivendica il suo sacrosanto di diritto di ripoter vedere i suoi figli sottratti dai giudici e da quegli squali chiamati “assistenti sociali”. Prima che inesorabilmente giunga il baratro della depressione, dell’alcolismo e purtroppo anche del suicidio. Quella dei padri separati è un’ autentitica tragedia umana collettiva che avviene con la compiacenza e indifferenza di questa società.E questa sarebbe la società “maschilista” di cui voi cianciate? Ma dove lo vedete questo “maschilismo”? Noi viviamo, invece, in una perfetta dittatura Femminista e Ginocratica, dove ogni ogni azione viene valutata in base al paragdigma femminista e sessista “d_onna sempre buona e onesta_” prevaricata e oppressa da “_maschio sempre cattivo_“.
Concludo, facendovi presente che il massimo sonno della ragione lo si raggiunge quando si giudicano e valutano i comportamenti umani in base alla biologia(razza, sesso, ecc), e non, invece, come si dovrebbe, in base alle azioni commesse dai singoli individui. Quando voi di “Repubblica” , e sessuorazzisti femministi  e femministe  di ogni ordine e grado, lo capirete, ammesso che lo capirete,l’ Umanità ne trarrà vantaggio. Ma ciò non avverrà. Ovvio.
Cordialmente(ma senza stima)


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Aprile 2010)

di *AntiFeminist* - Mi scrive Icarus, collaboratore di questo blog e autore di SonoAttila, che ha ricevuto questa email da un suo lettore:
“_Ciao sono un ragazzo di 23 anni che per ora non ha decisamente intenzione di sposarsi, ma dato che sento ogni giorno di padri mandati in sciagura da divorzi con figli, cioè casa persa auto etc etc… mi domandavo se ci fosse un metodo per far si che ciò non accada? e se questo che sto per proporvi sia un buon metodo:_
_prima del matrimonio dichiarare la casa in cui si andrà ad abitare(qualora fosse di mia proprietà) ad uso ufficio di una SRL e di prendere sempre prima del matrimonio un’auto aziendale sempre della stessa srl. _
_fissare come residenza della mia famiglia in una casa affittata oppure facendo una dichiarazione di ospitalità , anche se in teoria non ci abiterò._
_so che è brutto pensare ciò prima del matrimonio, ma sentendo certi casi penso che vedermi sottratto le mie proprietà in modo quasi incondizionato mi faccia sentire usurpato. Addirittura in casi in cui la mia cara ex porta in casa un nuovo tizio e non lo sposa, pagando vitto e alloggio per tutti e due. Per non parlare di un senso di inferiorità che spesso gli uomini sono costretti a subire durante il matrimonio, dato che un passo falso gli potrebbe scoinvolgere la vita.Ciao_“​*L’unico metodo certo* per evitare di perdere casa, figli, soldi, auto e salute psicofisica è non sposarsi. Ogni strategia, piano d’azione e precauzioni varie, per quanto ben architettate possano essere, non risolvono i due problemi principali legati al matrimonio in una società femminista come la nostra. 
Il primo di questi due problemi principali sorge appena ci si sposa: la moglie da quel preciso momento prende il coltello dalla parte del manico. Il secondo problema è che, in caso di separazione, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi è l’uomo a rimetterci.
Per quanto riguarda il Primo Problema, la tua ragazza appena diventa “moglie” viene automaticamente investita di un potere che prima, durante la relazione normale, non aveva.
E’ il potere di ricattarti usando come arma lo Stato (Femminista), cioè minacciando la separazione con tutto ciò che ne consegue (il Secondo Problema). Tutte le grane del Primo Problema possono manifestarsi in un’infinità di modi. Un esempio: avete dei figli, tu vuoi mandarli alla scuola privata, tua moglie alla scuola pubblica. Discutete, litigate, e non arrivate ad un compromesso. La sera, o le sere, dopo il litigio, tua moglie decide di “ammorbidirti” un pò: non te la dà. E non te la dà nemmeno il giorno dopo, quello dopo ancora, e magari non si concede per settimane o addirittura mesi. Quest’arma, quella cioè del ricatto sessuale, l’aveva anche prima del matrimonio, ma era spuntata, perchè tu le potevi opporre altre armi: ti lascio, vado con un’altra, vado a prostitute, etc.etc. Tutte queste armi, adesso, non le hai più. O meglio, le hai ma potenzialmente ti si possono ritorcere contro: se la lasci, vai con un’altra, vai a prostitute o altro tua moglie potrà utilizzare il suo Nuovo Potere, che prima non aveva, e invocare lo Stato (Femminista) per chiedere la separazione e punirti con tutto ciò che ne consegue. 
Durante la vita coniugale tua moglie può fare il bello e il cattivo tempo, e dovrai sempre aver presente che per quanto “terreno” tu possa guadagnare, lei avrà sempre e comunque il controllo dell’intero campo di gioco. E’ questa una di quelle situazioni in cui, l’unico modo per non perdere, è non giocare. Non sposarsi. Non si può e non si deve affidare il proprio destino esclusivamente al “buon cuore” della persona con cui si sta insieme. Per gli uomini mancano tutta una serie di garanzie che rendono il matrimonio l’equivalente della roulette russa.
Una volta che si prende coscienza di questo, bisogna valutare il problema a monte, e prima di chiedersi “*mi conviene sposarmi ?*“, sarebbe meglio chiedersi “*perchè voglio sposarmi ?*“. 
Per i *credenti*, potrebbe sorgere il bisogno di realizzare il sacramento del matrimonio. Ma ha senso realizzare questo sacramento in una società corrotta, in cui il matrimonio sembra esser diventato una scusa per fare baldoria in chiesa per un giorno, e poi spassarsela per una settimana nella “luna di miele” alle Maldive, salvo poi dissolvere questo “legame sacro” quando Lei decide che è tempo di “liberarsi dalle catene del marito” (ma non dal suo conto in banca) ? Non è forse questa, per i credenti, una *grave offesa* al sacramento del matrimonio ?
Così come in una chiesa adibita per le messe nere e l’adorazione del demonio non si dovrebbe celebrar messa, così in una società corrotta dal tumore femminista non si dovrebbe far uso di tradizioni che di pulito gli è rimasto solo il guscio, ma il cui interno è in putrefazione.
Chi compra una mela perchè attratto dalla buccia lucente e apparentemente sana, per poi scoprire che al suo interno è marcia e con i vermi, non ha certo colpa. E’ stato ingannato. Ma chi ha capito, sa, e ha visto che la mela è marcia, e nonostante ciò decide ugualmente di comprarla, ha solo se stesso da biasimare quando poi verificherà quel che già sapeva prima. 
Per i non *credenti*, invece, la questione è molto più semplice, e decidere di non sposarsi prende un significato di indipendenza dal potere sempre più oppressivo dello Stato.
Perchè regalare allo Stato ulteriori libertà di entrare fin dentro le nostre stanze da letto, dandogli in mano ancora più strumenti per punirci nel caso in cui Lei decidesse che è giusto così ?
Questo potere, che lo Stato ha usato e continua ad usare per trasferire soldi dalle tasche degli uomini alle tasche delle donne, e per allargare a dismisura la libertà delle donne a discapito di quella degli uomini, vede oggi la sua più grande espressione proprio nel Matrimonio. Ed è per questo che, proprio mentre si ha il crollo del numero dei matrimoni *[1]*, cioè mentre si va ad indebolire uno degli strumenti che lo Stato usa per allargare il proprio potere sui cittadini, si inizia a parlare di “nuove soluzioni” per sostituire questa tradizione ormai marcescente. Ecco dunque l’entrata in scena di “matrimoni moderni”, cioè i DICO, i PACS, e altre diavolerie simili, che vorrebbero -con la scusa dei diritti degli omosessuali- far cadere nel calderone femminista proprio quegli uomini eterosessuali che iniziano a guardare con diffidenza il matrimonio tradizionale *[2]*.
Se questi uomini non si sposano, come farà poi lo Stato a trasferire parte dei loro soldi ad altrettante donne ? E come farà a restringere ulteriormente le loro libertà, impoverendoli, se questi non sposandosi hanno deciso di privare lo Stato di quest’arma ?
*L’unica soluzione è non sposarsi.* Se si vuole vivere l’esperienza della vita coniugale, si può sempre sperimentare con delle convivenze più o meno lunghe *[3]*, sempre a patto che non vengano fatte leggi insidiose e ingannevoli per equiparare la convivenza al matrimonio.
Una cosa, infine, va detta con grande chiarezza: chi compera una mela avvelenata, sapendo che è avvelenata, non si aspetti poi alcuna “solidarietà” da parte dei suoi simili quando l’effetto letale del veleno inizierà a farsi sentire. 
Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Aprile 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB8Ia3aSl2s&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2010)

Quasi quasi scrivo qualcosa contro la filosofia del cricket nel Bangladesh ...tanto ne sono informata come tanti che vogliono dire la loro del femminismo.


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certe volte non si ha altra scelta


 in che senso?


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> in che senso?


si devono indossare pantaloni , grinta e responsabilità doppie


----------



## xfactor (21 Aprile 2010)

Il femminismo ha rovinato " la donna".


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Il femminismo ha rovinato " la donna".


Mah, sai lo penso anch'io.
Hanno perso tanto della femminilità.
Ma vediamo questa prospettiva: prima del femminismo, alle donne veniva cucita su misura un concetto di "femminilità", il quale era abbastanza viziato. Abbiamo avuto due reazioni: quelle a cui questi pantaloni stavano stretti, e si sono ribellate, con scenette da macchietta, e quelle che hanno agito con intelligenza. Ossia il femminismo, per me è stato qualcosa, come certe lotte sindacali, che hanno fatto si, che la figura dell'operaio oggi, sia più tutelata che non negli anni 50.

Non possiamo negare, che molte donne intelligenti, hanno sfruttato il femminismo come possibilità, per dire in certi ambiti maschili: ci siamo anche noi, e possiamo ricoprire lo stesso posto, non facendo le stesse cose che voi fate ( competizione), ma alla nostra maniera (alternativa).

Penso comunque che oggi le donne debbano riappropiarsi della loro femminilità. Sono veramente troppo aggressive ed esigenti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah, sai lo penso anch'io.
> Hanno perso tanto della femminilità.
> Ma vediamo questa prospettiva: prima del femminismo, alle donne veniva cucita su misura un concetto di "femminilità", il quale era abbastanza viziato. Abbiamo avuto due reazioni: quelle a cui questi pantaloni stavano stretti, e si sono ribellate, con scenette da macchietta, e quelle che hanno agito con intelligenza. Ossia il femminismo, per me è stato qualcosa, come certe lotte sindacali, che hanno fatto si, che la figura dell'operaio oggi, sia più tutelata che non negli anni 50.
> 
> ...


Me lo spieghi in cosa consiste quella parte di femminilità che deve recuperare la donna?

P.S. Sul resto non sono in contrasto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Il femminismo ha rovinato " la donna".


 Che ne dici del fair play del cricket? Io lo applicherei anche al calcio ...a cominciare dagli allenatori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

*Perfetta Comencini!*

*La Tamaro il femminismo e le ragazze*

*Il nostro errore, non chiedere di più*







La Tamaro il femminismo e le ragazze
Il nostro errore, non chiedere di più

_Caro direttore, 
tutte le analisi della condizione femminile in Italia iniziano dalla demolizione dell’unico fondamentale movimento che in un paese immobile e dominato dalla Chiesa come il nostro ha aperto possibilità di pensiero, di vita e di lavoro alle donne: il movimento femminista. Al contrario di Susanna Tamaro, io ne ho fatto parte attivamente. Non ricordo riunioni «dominate da effluvi di patchouli e canne» come scrive lei, ma incontri tra donne di età, classe sociale, situazioni familiari diverse che si scambiavano esperienze, discutevano dei loro diritti, delle loro aspirazioni, della violenza e dell’isolamento subiti per generazioni. Nessuna esperienza collettiva è stata per me così importante come il movimento femminista. Parlarne come una fabbrica di aborti fatti nell’incoscienza e nella superficialità mi pare incredibile e mi stupisce che Susanna possa farlo. Iniziare un articolo sulle donne accusandole di leggerezza nel considerare il tema della procreazione, dell’aborto, descrivendo le loro riunioni di un tempo come specie di messe sataniche in cui si organizzavano infanticidi, mentre lei, unica, considerava «la vita come fatto così straordinariamente complesso e misterioso da meritare come minimo un po’ di timore e rispetto», mi sembra un atto di disprezzo violento per tutte. _
_Il movimento femminista degli anni ’60 e ’70 si è occupato di temi molto più vasti di quelli citati da Susanna Tamaro. L’affermazione della differenza femminile; il riconoscimento da parte delle donne della propria autonomia, l’analisi approfondita della sessualità, la difesa del corpo, la scelta consapevole della maternità, sono solo una parte degli argomenti su cui le femministe di tutto il mondo si sono interrogate in quegli anni. In questi anni di ripresa massiccia della violenza sulle donne anche in paesi avanzati come il nostro, quante volte ho ripensato alla oceanica manifestazione notturna delle donne a Roma per riprendersi la libertà di uscire sicure nella loro città. Quanti temi di allora mi sono tornati in mente sfogliando i giornali di questo ultimo anno, leggendo gli articoli in cui la sessualità italica sembra essere tornata indietro di decenni, ripensando alle riflessioni fatte allora sul rispetto di sé. _

_Con lo stesso disprezzo con cui descrive le femministe, Susanna Tamaro parla delle ragazze di oggi, figlie di quelle madri. Ne parla travisando i dati della realtà. Dire che all’aborto ricorrono soprattutto le straniere e le adolescenti è una ovvietà, sono le categorie più fragili, quelle per cui è stata pensata la legge. Ma non si non dice che il numero degli aborti è in costante calo da molti anni. Non sappiamo da quale classe sociale o regione geografica provengano queste adolescenti che ricorrono all’interruzione della gravidanza, ma Susanna le mette tutte in conto alle femministe di allora, sono le loro figlie. Non è così. Le ragazze di oggi, tranne casi eccezionali, non fanno aborti perché sanno esattamente come non avere bambini, lo sanno tanto bene che fanno pochi figli e sempre più tardi. Falsità, come la promiscuità dei ragazzi. Senz’altro ci saranno realtà difficili in cui questo avviene, ma ogni donna che ha figli adolescenti sa che al contrario i ragazzi tendono oggi a formare coppie già dal primo incontro, a vivere relazioni serie e monogamiche, privandosi di quelle esperienze che sono invece fondamentali per la formazione della sessualità e per la conoscenza dell’altro sesso. 
E si arriva alla domanda sul corpo, che per me andrebbe posta così: com’è possibile che in un paese che ha visto già nel dopoguerra la nascita di una grande associazione femminile come l’Udi e un potente movimento femminista negli anni 70, l’immagine della donna italiana sia quella trasmessa dalla televisione, riportata dagli scandali, che la sessualità e la relazione uomo donna sembrino tornate indietro di decenni, che la libertà che il movimento femminista ha conquistato non serva alle donne per sentirsi libere veramente? La televisione, al contrario di quello che pensa Susanna, non crea nulla, ma riprende e amplifica ciò che è già presente nella società. È lì, nella società, che dobbiamo guardare e cercare di capire cosa è successo. Perché in Italia c’è il tasso di lavoro femminile più basso d’Europa? Perché la tivù pubblica italiana trasmette programmi in cui il corpo delle donne è esposto come non accade in nessun paese europeo? Perché la natalità è così bassa? Perché le donne vengono pagate a parità di preparazione e mansioni meno degli uomini? Perché nessun governo si è mai occupato veramente delle donne? Io credo che questo sia accaduto perché il movimento femminista non è andato fino in fondo, non ha trasformato le grandi scoperte di quegli anni in diritti acquisiti e sorvegliati, non ha preteso dalla politica l’attuazione concreta non solo della parità, ma della differenza femminile, che implica una società a misura delle donne, del loro lavoro, dei bambini, del compito doppio che hanno sempre svolto nel silenzio. 
_

Cristina Comencini
*21 aprile 2010*
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...ra_b04e9dd0-4d1e-11df-b5d6-00144f02aabe.shtml


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah, sai lo penso anch'io.
> Hanno perso tanto della femminilità.
> Ma vediamo questa prospettiva: prima del femminismo, alle donne veniva cucita su misura un concetto di "femminilità", il quale era abbastanza viziato. Abbiamo avuto due reazioni: quelle a cui questi pantaloni stavano stretti, e si sono ribellate, con scenette da macchietta, e quelle che hanno agito con intelligenza. *Ossia il femminismo, per me è stato qualcosa, come certe lotte sindacali, che hanno fatto si, che la figura dell'operaio oggi, sia più tutelata che non negli anni 50.*
> 
> ...


Straquoto.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *La Tamaro il femminismo e le ragazze*
> 
> *Il nostro errore, non chiedere di più*
> 
> ...


Per questo credo che non si debba neanche piu' parlare di femminismo... la societa', il mondo del lavoro non dovrebbe essere a misura delle donne ma a misura umana, perche' il problema riguarda tutti: se una coppia si trova di fronte alla scelta figlio o carriera il problema non e' solo della donna che probabilmente dovra' occuparsi del figlio e con altrettanta probabilita' rinunciare al lavoro, nel microcosmo e' un problema della coppia (in due si deve trovare la soluzione) nel macrocosmo il problema e' della societa'.
Finche' verra' avvertito come un problema delle donne, saranno le donne a dover trovare una soluzione che nella pratica e' quasi impossibile senza il supporto dell'uomo... per superare quel gradino bisognerebbe essere uniti.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per questo credo che non si debba neanche piu' parlare di femminismo... la societa', il mondo del lavoro non dovrebbe essere a misura delle donne ma a misura umana, perche' il problema riguarda tutti: se una coppia si trova di fronte alla scelta figlio o carriera il problema non e' solo della donna che probabilmente dovra' occuparsi del figlio e con altrettanta probabilita' rinunciare al lavoro, nel microcosmo e' un problema della coppia (in due si deve trovare la soluzione) nel macrocosmo il problema e' della societa'.
> *Finche' verra' avvertito come un problema delle donne, saranno le donne a dover trovare una soluzione che nella pratica e' quasi impossibile senza il supporto dell'uomo... per superare quel gradino bisognerebbe essere uniti*.


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2010)

non è certo una lotta contro gli uomini ma per la donna.
anche perché da combattere c'è una mentalità che appartiene anche a certe donne mentre ci sono uomini che hanno assorbito da tempo la pari opportunità

ehm...si è capito il concetto:unhappy:?


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è certo una lotta contro gli uomini ma per la donna.
> *anche perché da combattere c'è una mentalità che appartiene anche a certe donne mentre ci sono uomini che hanno assorbito da tempo la pari opportunità*
> 
> ehm...si è capito il concetto:unhappy:?


Vero! Quando si sono analizzati i flussi di voto del referendum sulla procreazione assistita si sono scoperte cose molto interessanti...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è certo una lotta contro gli uomini ma per la donna.
> *anche perché da combattere c'è una mentalità che appartiene anche a certe donne mentre ci sono uomini che hanno assorbito da tempo la pari opportunità*
> 
> ehm...si è capito il concetto:unhappy:?


Verissimo


----------



## xfactor (22 Aprile 2010)

Premesso che io ho torto .........il discorso è lungo e molto impegnativo quindi con i tempi di cui io necessito per  esporre il mio pensiero cominciamo ad analizzare la  natura fisica della donna.

Il cervello.

Nelle donne è meno sviluppato che negli uomini, e questo è provato scientificamente e non sono io a dirlo!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

Come avere una Ferrari e lasciarla ferma nel garage:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Premesso che io ho torto .........il discorso è lungo e molto impegnativo quindi con i tempi di cui io necessito per esporre il mio pensiero cominciamo ad analizzare la natura fisica della donna.
> 
> Il cervello.
> 
> *Nelle donne è meno sviluppato che negli uomini*, e questo è provato scientificamente e non sono io a dirlo!


 Ma non era il pene?


----------



## Anna A (22 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Premesso che io ho torto .........il discorso è lungo e molto impegnativo quindi con i tempi di cui io necessito per esporre il mio pensiero cominciamo ad analizzare la natura fisica della donna.
> 
> Il cervello.
> 
> Nelle donne è meno sviluppato che negli uomini, e questo è provato scientificamente e non sono io a dirlo!


che sia meno voluminoso non vuol dire che sia meno GRANDE.
anche perché nel vostro devono trovar posto le tette della marini, il culo della belen, le partite della squadra del cuore, le ferrari e valentino rossi.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> che sia meno voluminoso non vuol dire che sia meno GRANDE.
> anche perché nel vostro devono trovar posto le tette della marini, il culo della belen, le partite della squadra del cuore, le ferrari e valentino rossi.


 son  preoccupazioni...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> son  preoccupazioni...


Grandi preoccupazioni richiedono un grande cervello


----------



## xfactor (22 Aprile 2010)

Veniamo alla parte fisica!

La donna ha la possibilità di procreare per la salvaguardia della specie!( per questo è nata donna quindi con una grande responsabilità)

Il seno citato sopra nei post serve per allattare.
Anche questo non lo dico io ma credo sia da molti millenni che funziona in questo modo.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Veniamo alla parte fisica!
> 
> La donna ha la possibilità di procreare per la salvaguardia della specie!( per questo è nata donna quindi con una grande responsabilità)
> 
> ...


 Assolutamente no!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

Non capisca bene dove voglia arrivare... sara' perche' sono una donna?:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non capisca bene dove voglia arrivare... sara' perche' sono una donna?:carneval:


 mi sa di si :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mi sa di si :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ammetto la mia inferiorita' e ti rendo anche una costola


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente no!


le tette sevono a tante cose:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Me lo spieghi in cosa consiste quella parte di femminilità che deve recuperare la donna?
> 
> P.S. Sul resto non sono in contrasto.


Ehm, quella a cui ha abiurato, pur di essere "come" il maschio:
Io ehm, lo ammetto ingenuamente, ho sempre considerato l'essere femminile come una natura superiore, dotato di marce in più rispetto a quello maschile. Una natura più sofisticata e complessa, davvero io rimango incantato alle volte dai punti di vista dai quali una donna considera le situazioni. Ho sempre pensato che la completezza del mio essere fosse da raggiungere grazie alla comunione con un essere femminile. Quel pianeta dell'altra metà delle cose.
Avevo due possibilità o rinnegare totalmente, sopprimendolo, il punto di vista femminile, o cercare di ascoltarlo. Credimi, una fatica immane, "fidarmi" che il mondo sia anche come lo vede la donna. Temo enormemente di venir imbrogliato o menato per il naso. Sono sempre stato accusato di dar troppa retta a quello che dicono le donne. Ma abbastanza, stranamente, ricevo le loro confidenze. Ora a me sembra, che pur di pervenire a certi risultati, le donne hanno sacrificato certe loro parti peculiari. Tranne in un luogo: la Svezia. Ho un'ammirazione profondissima per l'emancipazione, la modernità, la consapevolezza, i risultati raggiunti, dalle donne di quella terra. 

Resto comunque un uomo che ha cercato di sviluppare al massimo le potenzialità delle donne con cui ha avuto a che fare, questo me lo devi concedere, al punto che io non faccio nulla, ma proprio nulla, senza prima essermi consigliato con un'amica.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> le tette sevono a tante cose:carneval:


 l'unico mammifero la cui femmina ha le mammelle così sempre piene e gonfie è la specie umana... se servissero solo ad allattare, non sarebbe certo così :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammetto la mia inferiorita' e ti rendo anche una costola


 non ricordarmelo... neanche fatto e già operato! E poi dicono che Dio è buono :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non ricordarmelo... neanche fatto e già operato! E poi dicono che Dio è buono :rotfl:



Senza anestesia... che poi l'ha creato con la possibilita' di riprodursi ma non con chi riprodursi... per me beve!


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza anestesia... che poi l'ha creato con la possibilita' di riprodursi ma non con chi riprodursi... per me beve!


 No, almeno l'anestesia gliel'ha fatta. Boh, davvero senza senso... secondo me le pecorelle cominciavano a preoccuparsi :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, almeno l'anestesia gliel'ha fatta. Boh, davvero senza senso... secondo me le pecorelle cominciavano a preoccuparsi :rotfl:



Magari sono state le pecorelle ad andare da dio e lamentarsi..."Oh dio! Ma guarda che il tu homo ci s'ha bell'e rotto li hoglioni!"


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Magari sono state le pecorelle ad andare da dio e lamentarsi..."Oh dio! Ma guarda che il tuo uomo c'ha bell'e rotto i coglioni!"


 Secondo me no... l'hanno fatto prima. Dopo... non so, magari avrebbero fatto finta di niente :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Magari sono state le pecorelle ad andare da dio e lamentarsi..."Oh dio! Ma guarda che il tuo uomo c'ha bell'e rotto i coglioni!"


le famose  pecorelle toscane:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me no... l'hanno fatto prima. *Dopo... non so, magari avrebbero fatto finta di niente* :mexican:


See un par di palle!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> le famose  pecorelle toscane:rotfl:


Esatto le pecorelle della Maremma buha....


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> See un par di palle!


della serie beeeeeeeeee beeeeeeeeee ..... beeeeeee.... beee.... beh beh


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> della serie beeeeeeeeee beeeeeeeeee ..... beeeeeee.... beee.... beh beh



Beee...beee...beee.. b... eh!? Te tu fai!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> della serie beeeeeeeeee beeeeeeeeee ..... beeeeeee.... beee.... beh beh



Niente e' partito il film... le pecorelle sarde:

Mah...ma o dio ma sentimenne pocco,pocco... ma la ghi cust'ommini m'ari pigau a is callonisi! Ma dollisi bogai o itta!? Lla che ne chiamo cuggino mio il mufflonne di Sant'Elia ti du fazzu agattai mortu!


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Niente e' partito il film... le pecorelle sarde:
> 
> Mah...ma o dio ma sentimenne pocco,pocco... ma la ghi cust'ommini m'ari pigau a is callonisi! Ma dollisi bogai o itta!? Lla che ne chiamo cuggino mio il mufflonne di Sant'Elia ti du fazzu agattai mortu!


 tu sei fuori :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> tu sei fuori :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E guarda che non voglio andare oltre per rimanere politicamente corretta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm, quella a cui ha abiurato, pur di essere "come" il maschio:
> Io ehm, lo ammetto ingenuamente, ho sempre considerato l'essere femminile come una natura superiore, dotato di marce in più rispetto a quello maschile. Una natura più sofisticata e complessa, davvero io rimango incantato alle volte dai punti di vista dai quali una donna considera le situazioni. Ho sempre pensato che la completezza del mio essere fosse da raggiungere grazie alla comunione con un essere femminile. Quel pianeta dell'altra metà delle cose.
> Avevo due possibilità o rinnegare totalmente, sopprimendolo, il punto di vista femminile, o cercare di ascoltarlo. Credimi, una fatica immane, "fidarmi" che il mondo sia anche come lo vede la donna. Temo enormemente di venir imbrogliato o menato per il naso. Sono sempre stato accusato di dar troppa retta a quello che dicono le donne. Ma abbastanza, stranamente, ricevo le loro confidenze. Ora a me sembra, che pur di pervenire a certi risultati, le donne hanno sacrificato certe loro parti peculiari. Tranne in un luogo: la Svezia. Ho un'ammirazione profondissima per l'emancipazione, la modernità, la consapevolezza, i risultati raggiunti, dalle donne di quella terra.
> 
> Resto comunque un uomo che ha cercato di sviluppare al massimo le potenzialità delle donne con cui ha avuto a che fare, questo me lo devi concedere, al punto che io non faccio nulla, ma proprio nulla, senza prima essermi consigliato con un'amica.


 E qual è quella parte? In cosa consiste?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per questo credo che non si debba neanche piu' parlare di femminismo... la societa', il mondo del lavoro non dovrebbe essere a misura delle donne ma a misura umana, perche' il problema riguarda tutti: se una coppia si trova di fronte alla scelta figlio o carriera il problema non e' solo della donna che probabilmente dovra' occuparsi del figlio e con altrettanta probabilita' rinunciare al lavoro, nel microcosmo e' un problema della coppia (in due si deve trovare la soluzione) nel macrocosmo il problema e' della societa'.
> Finche' verra' avvertito come un problema delle donne, saranno le donne a dover trovare una soluzione che nella pratica e' quasi impossibile senza il supporto dell'uomo... per superare quel gradino bisognerebbe essere uniti.





Minerva ha detto:


> non è certo una lotta contro gli uomini ma per la donna.
> anche perché da combattere c'è una mentalità che appartiene anche a certe donne mentre ci sono uomini che hanno assorbito da tempo la pari opportunità
> 
> ehm...si è capito il concetto:unhappy:?





moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero! Quando si sono analizzati i flussi di voto del referendum sulla procreazione assistita si sono scoperte cose molto interessanti...


 Il personale è politico.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il personale è politico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


 Quanto sei giovane ragazzo! 
E' uno slogan dei tempi dei tempi ...che metteva in primo piano i rapporti interpersonali e i rapporti di coppia e familiari come segno di una situazione culturale e politica più ampia e che avrebbero potuto cambiare attraverso appunto cambiamenti sociali, culturali e politici.
Per esemplificare: se una moglie è distrutta dal lavoro fuori casa e dal lavoro famigliare, non può semplicemente rivendicare solo una maggiore condivisione del lavoro con il marito, ma è necessario che ci sia un sostegno della società attraverso asili nido, scuole con orario prolungato, flessibilità oraria del lavoro, mezzi pubblici efficienti ecc...
Sono cose ora che, almeno a parole, condividono quasi tutti.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

Moltimodi e' un principiante io l'ho googolato:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Moltimodi e' un principiante io l'ho googolato:carneval:


 Ho guardato anch'io cosa si trova.
Questo è interessante
http://www.ub.edu/duoda/diferencia/html/it/secundario11.html


----------



## xfactor (22 Aprile 2010)

La donna nei primi  del novecento. ( l'industrializazione).
 sottotitolo la (corrente elettrica)

..........domani scrivo:sonno:


----------



## xfactor (23 Aprile 2010)

benvenuta elettricità, e con essa i primi ferri da stiro, i primi televisori, le prime lavatric iecc.ecc.. insomma vari eletrodomestici vanno a sostituire il lavoro della regina di casa. Alla donna che con il suo lavoro manuale era padrona incontrastata della casa , si aggiungono beni di consumo che in parte sostituiscono il suo lavoro.Fin qui tutto bene, anzi benissimo ed in effetti questi beni prima erano per poche persone che potevano permettersi tali congeni, e poi molto rapidamente con l'industria diventano beni di largo consumo. Le donne entrano in fabrica a produrre dette macchine , che anche loro vorrebbero nella loro abitazione . Tutto questo a un costo per la famiglia , sei mesi di lavoro per una lavatrice! La donna quindi abbandona il suo ruolo di madre e  regina per comprarsi , la lavatrice, il ferro da stiro, il frigor e cosi facendo si ritrova ad essere lavoratrice fuori di casa per comprare quello che gli serve in casa:nuke:! 

La busta paga!

Io lavoro come te quindi tu se vuoi mangiare te lo fai!( la fine dei ruoli)

........continua


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Quanto sei giovane ragazzo*!
> E' uno slogan dei tempi dei tempi ...che metteva in primo piano i rapporti interpersonali e i rapporti di coppia e familiari come segno di una situazione culturale e politica più ampia e che avrebbero potuto cambiare attraverso appunto cambiamenti sociali, culturali e politici.
> Per esemplificare: se una moglie è distrutta dal lavoro fuori casa e dal lavoro famigliare, non può semplicemente rivendicare solo una maggiore condivisione del lavoro con il marito, ma è necessario che ci sia un sostegno della società attraverso asili nido, scuole con orario prolungato, flessibilità oraria del lavoro, mezzi pubblici efficienti ecc...
> Sono cose ora che, almeno a parole, condividono quasi tutti.


ho fatto il '68 con gli omogeneizzati :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ho fatto il '68 con gli omogeneizzati :carneval:


Anatema! Tua madre si e' permessa di abbandonare la cucina per lavorare e comprarti gli omogeneizzati!


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anatema! Tua madre si e' permessa di abbandonare la cucina per lavorare e comprarti gli omogeneizzati!


 ahahahahahah.. mi piacevano troppo gli omogeneizzati! Li fregavo anche a mia figlia, quando era piccola :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahahahah.. mi piacevano troppo gli omogeneizzati! Li fregavo anche a mia figlia, quando era piccola :rotfl:


Quelli di frutta li mangio ancora:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quelli di frutta li mangio ancora:carneval:


infatti sono buonissimi


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

*Ewww*



moltimodi ha detto:


> infatti sono buonissimi


Birrino e omogeneizzati di frutta?


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La Tamaro mi e' sempre stata notevolmente sul BIP... ma devo ammettere che questo suo articolo mi e' piaciuto e dovrebbe far riflettere un po' tutti.
> 
> _Sono più felici, mi chiedo, sono più libere le ragazze di adesso rispetto a quarant’anni fa? Non mi pare. Le grandi battaglie per la liberazione femminile sembrano purtroppo aver portato le donne ad essere soltanto oggetti in modo diverso. Non occorre essere sociologi né fini pensatori per accorgersi che ai giorni nostri tutti i messaggi rivolti alle bambine si concentrano esclusivamente sul loro corpo, sul modo di offrirsi agli altri. Si vedono bambine di cinque anni vestite come cocotte e già a otto anni le ragazzine vivono in uno stato di semi anoressia, terrorizzate di mangiare qualsiasi cosa in grado di attentare alla loro linea. Bisogna essere magre, coscienti che la cosa che abbiamo da offrire, quella che ci renderà felici o infelici, è solo il nostro corpo. Il fiorire della chirurgia plastica non è che una tristissima conferma di questa realtà. Pare che molte ragazze, per i loro diciotto anni, chiedano dei ritocchi estetici in regalo. Un seno un po’ più voluminoso, un naso meno prominente, labbra più sensuali, orecchie meno a vela. Il risultato di questa chirurgia di massa è già sotto ai nostri occhi: siamo circondate da Barbie perfette, tutte uguali, tutte felicemente soddisfatte di questa uguaglianza, tutte apparentemente disponibili ai desideri maschili. *Sembra che nessuno abbia mai detto a queste adolescenti che la cosa più importante non è visibile agli occhi e che l’amore non nasce dalle misure del corpo ma da qualcosa di inesprimibile che appartiene soprattutto allo sguardo.*_
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cultura/10_aprile_17/tamaro_c023a4e0-49e9-11df-8f1a-00144f02aabe.shtml



sembra che la Tamaro non abbia mai conosciuto i giovani maschi milanesi :carneval::carneval:


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io trovo delirante il legame tra il femminismo e l'ossessione per la cura del corpo. Mi pare che anzi dover per forza piacere agli uomini ed uniformarsi ad un modello tutta tette culo e giovinezza, sia un rincorrere modelli maschilisti (e non maschili). Mi pare che di femminismo ce ne sia troppo poco, non troppo, se lo intendiamo come consapevolezza di sè e dignità femminile.
> Poi, può darsi che io abbia capito un fico secco...
> Ma mi chiedo, se la Tamaro, come era prevedibile, non ha più nulla da scrivere, non è che deve per forza buttar giù frescacce.


:up::up:


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> sembra che la Tamaro non abbia mai conosciuto i giovani maschi milanesi :carneval::carneval:


Non frequenta i maschi in generale. Non è una critica ironica, ma una constatazione. E' difficile per una pwersona omosessuale (lei così si dichiarava, ora non so...) comprendere le dinamiche dei rapporti uomo donna. E' come se io improvvisamente mi mettessi a parlare del mondo lesbo...ma che ne so?


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non frequenta i maschi in generale. Non è una critica ironica, ma una constatazione. *E' difficile per una pwersona omosessuale (lei così si dichiarava, ora non so...) comprendere le dinamiche dei rapporti uomo donna. E' come se io improvvisamente mi mettessi a parlare del mondo lesbo...ma che ne so*?


 la tendenza sessuale non limita la propria visione su certe dinamiche; non condivido la tamaro ma ritengo che abbia voce in capitolo anche lei


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non frequenta i maschi in generale. Non è una critica ironica, ma una constatazione. E' difficile per una pwersona omosessuale (lei così si dichiarava, ora non so...) comprendere le dinamiche dei rapporti uomo donna. E' come se io improvvisamente mi mettessi a parlare del mondo lesbo...ma che ne so?



La cosa triste è riconoscere che nella maggiorparte dei casi il modello vincente è quello della donna che esteticamente deve essere non dico perfetta ma corrispondente ai canoni di bellezza attuale.

non dico che sia l'unica cosa che conta, l'aspetto esteriore...ma è inutile negare che sia estremamente importante.

e chi lo nega è ipocrita...

il maschio di oggi ...ha bisogno di mostrare un bel completo..un paio di scarpe alla moda...un'auto scintillante e una donna che gli altri ti possano invidiare....
poi certo deve anche essere intelligente e profonda...ma non ci sono sconti....

devi essere perfetta...o quasi..in tutto.


----------



## xfactor (23 Aprile 2010)

( ) dedicato al telefono!

Con la penna si scrivevano bellissime lettere ai parenti lontani , agli amici , 
il mezzo più usato per esprimere i vari sentimenti partivano dal cuore fino a diramarsi alla penna e poi alla lettera.
Con il telefono ( novità ) si poteva sentire la voce del amico , era come se li accanto a noi , potevamo quasi toccarlo ( il sugo si brucia..) , come stai? i figli? ma quanti anni ha adesso Marco? ( il sugo bruciaaaaaa) e bla, bla, bla, ( il sugo bruciaaaaaaaaaaaaa)......scusa caro ero al telefono con mia sorella.Apri il frigor ( a rate) e guarda che che c'è quello in scatola . Fatti cuocere la pasta che io devo andare dall'estetista!
Ciaooooooooo, Sandra , come staiiiiiiii? (l'arrosto brucia)come sta Marco? e tu come stai?( L'arrosto bruciaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!) ma dimmi un pò , ti sei fatta biondaa? ( bruciaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!) oh, scusa caro era mia sorella, senti , guarda in frigor , c'è la carne in scatola  , io ora devo andare dalla parrucchiera. 

SFOGO 

( Vattene a .........lo tu, la parrucchiera, l'estetista e la rompicoglioni di tua sorella)( mortacci tua)

ok amò, torna presto ( ROMANO)
continua........


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Non nego che l'aspetto esteriore sia importante.... ma non baserei una relazione sulla bellezza. Puo' essere importante durante i primi incontri, ma dopo?

La bellezza va via, nulla di piu' effimero.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non nego che l'aspetto esteriore sia importante.... *ma non baserei una relazione sulla bellezza*. Puo' essere importante durante i primi incontri, ma dopo?
> 
> La bellezza va via, nulla di piu' effimero.



Tu no..ma un uomo ?

ripeto, non solo la bellezza.ma prima di tutto sì


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

Poi, dove è tutto sto femminismo in Italia?
Lasciando un attimo da parte le modalità attraverso le quali vengono trattate le donne che svolgono una professione pubblica (parecchie prima di passare in politica, sono passate sculettando televisione, oppure hanno frequentato letti illustri)_ogni volta che si parla di un politico si parla pure di una donna, che però non è la moglie o la compagna, ma la escort- quasi vi fosse una solo modo di essere donna..lasciando da parte tale aspetto, che pure è mortificante..parliamo solo della polemica, prevalentemente maschile, sulla somministrazione della pillola abortiva, sui tentativi di impedire gli aborti legali, con metodi più o meno legittimi..ma dove lo vedete voi il femminismo in Italia?
Boh...non saprei...il tasso di occupazione femminile è basso, in confronto con quello di scolarizzazione.
Rispetto alle donne Europee, quelle italiane fanno meno figli, ma anche meno carriera. Segnale questo di una politica che certo non è nè a favore delle donne, nè delle famiglie.
Io trovo che abbiamo problemi seri , se non serissimi, sulla realizzazione femminile nel nostro paese. 
E ppi andiamo a preoccuparci di 4 musulmane che portano il burqua!!!


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

*l'aspetto esteriore è importante da sempre.*
la differenza sta nell'esasperazione di certi canoni, i mezzi per arrivare ad essere "esteticamente corretta"
l'omologazione e la negazione dell'essere unica anche nei propri difetti .
giovane e magra sempre di più...dove già a trenta le donne entrano in criasi e la trentotto se arrivasse alla 36 sarebbe meglio


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Poi, dove è tutto sto femminismo in Italia?
> Lasciando un attimo da parte le modalità attraverso le quali vengono trattate le donne che svolgono una professione pubblica (parecchie prima di passare in politica, sono passate sculettando televisione, oppure hanno frequentato letti illustri)_ogni volta che si parla di un politico si parla pure di una donna, che però non è la moglie o la compagna, ma la escort- quasi vi fosse una solo modo di essere donna..lasciando da parte tale aspetto, che pure è mortificante..parliamo solo della polemica, prevalentemente maschile, sulla somministrazione della pillola abortiva, sui tentativi di impedire gli aborti legali, con metodi più o meno legittimi..ma dove lo vedete voi il femminismo in Italia?
> Boh...non saprei...il tasso di occupazione femminile è basso, in confronto con quello di scolarizzazione.
> Rispetto alle donne Europee, quelle italiane fanno meno figli, ma anche meno carriera. Segnale questo di una politica che certo non è nè a favore delle donne, nè delle famiglie.
> ...



Il problema è di come ci trattano gli uomini o di come ci facciamo trattare noi da loro e anche----da come li cresciamo...questi uomini ?


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> La cosa triste è riconoscere che nella maggiorparte dei casi il modello vincente è quello della donna che esteticamente deve essere non dico perfetta ma corrispondente ai canoni di bellezza attuale.
> 
> non dico che sia l'unica cosa che conta, l'aspetto esteriore...ma è inutile negare che sia estremamente importante.
> 
> ...


Te ne puoi anche fregare. I maschi sono lontani dalla perfezione e non se ne preoccupano così tanto.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Te ne puoi anche fregare. I maschi sono lontani dalla perfezione e non se ne preoccupano così tanto.



è questo il paradosso....e ti assicuro che le donne non se ne fregano affatto
anzi sempre di più sono quelle che vogliono aderire al modello.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Tu no..ma un uomo ?
> 
> ripeto, non solo la bellezza.ma prima di tutto sì


Per me neanche gli uomini lo fanno... bisognerebbe fare la distinzione tra quello che guardano e quello che di cui poi si possono innamorare.

Esattamente come fanno le donne...


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la tendenza sessuale non limita la propria visione su certe dinamiche; non condivido la tamaro ma ritengo che abbia voce in capitolo anche lei


Secondo me la limita, eccome. Non stiamo parlando solo  di dinamiche sociali, quindi visibili a tutti, ma di dinamiche emotive. Ho parecchi amici omosessuali  che si dichiarano estranei ai rapporti etero, e dicono di non capirli.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Birrino e omogeneizzati di frutta?


ahahahahahahaha ok :up:


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Secondo me la limita, eccome. Non stiamo parlando solo di dinamiche sociali, quindi visibili a tutti, ma di dinamiche emotive. *Ho parecchi amici* omosessuali che si dichiarano estranei ai rapporti etero, e dicono di non capirli.


 lo so che hai sempre un campione per tutto ma potremmo esulare dalle tue conoscenze?


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Tu no..*ma un uomo ?*
> 
> ripeto, non solo la bellezza.ma prima di tutto sì


 Anche io, e non sono l'unico. La bellezza conta, inutile negarlo (che poi non tanto la bellezza, ma il fascino d'insieme che si traduce in carica erotica). Ma non basta... da una relazione voglio ben altro.


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo so che hai sempre un campione per tutto ma potremmo esulare dalle tue conoscenze?


 
Non ti ho mai chiesto di esulare dalle tue.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Te ne puoi anche fregare. *I maschi sono lontani dalla perfezione* e non se ne preoccupano così tanto.


 Alcuni non così tanto...


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ti ho mai chiesto di esulare dalle tue.


 caspita...è vero!


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche io, e non sono l'unico. La bellezza conta, inutile negarlo (che poi non tanto la bellezza, ma il fascino d'insieme che si traduce in carica erotica). Ma non basta... da una relazione voglio ben altro.




si si parla di fascino...ci sono poche donne davvero belle ...

comunque se veniste un po' a girare per le strade e per i locali di Milano capireste a cosa mi riferisco....


l'apertivo è l'attività principale di questi uomini e di queste donne che hanno come unico obiettivo quello di mettere in mostra il loro aspetto per prima cosa e il loro pensiero moderno e disincantato come seconda...

l'obiettivo principale è una notte di sesso...poi tutti a casa propria nella reciproca solitudine....

l'impegno? ....non sanno cosa sia...e perchè dovrebbero? se si può sfruttare quello che il mercato offre....


e ribadisco..la colpa è anche e soprattutto delle donne.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ho fatto il '68 con gli omogeneizzati :carneval:


 Che meraviglia!!!


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> si si parla di fascino...ci sono poche donne davvero belle ...
> 
> comunque se veniste un po' a girare per le strade e per i locali di Milano capireste a cosa mi riferisco....
> 
> ...


 
Forse è così anche in altre città...non so. Questo esula dalle mie conoscenze, come direbbe Minerva:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è probabile che tu sia incappata in un giro di persone troppo superficiale rispetto le tue aspettative.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> La cosa triste è riconoscere che nella maggiorparte dei casi il modello vincente è quello della donna che esteticamente deve essere non dico perfetta ma corrispondente ai canoni di bellezza attuale.
> 
> non dico che sia l'unica cosa che conta, l'aspetto esteriore...ma è inutile negare che sia estremamente importante.
> 
> ...


 Ma sai che lo penso anch'io.
Infatti penso che il prediligere un certo tipo di donna sia proprio come esibire un abito firmato, non è detto che piaccia davvero, ma ti fa far bella figura...
Certo che se una donna deve corrispondere a certi standar per compensare insicurezze personali e sociali ...dov'è lo spazio per la relazione?:singleeye:


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Forse è così anche in altre città...non so. Questo esula dalle mie conoscenze, come direbbe Minerva:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è probabile *che tu sia incappata in un giro di persone troppo superficiale rispetto le tue aspettative.*




non solo io....
ho decine di amiche nella stessa situazione....


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sai che lo penso anch'io.
> Infatti penso che il prediligere un certo tipo di donna sia proprio come esibire un abito firmato, non è detto che piaccia davvero, ma ti fa far bella figura...
> Certo che se una donna deve corrispondere a certi standar per compensare insicurezze personali e sociali ...*dov'è lo spazio per la relazione?*:singleeye:



infatti non c'è...


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non solo io....
> ho decine di amiche nella stessa situazione....


 
Costituitivevi in una associazione!
Scherzo....ma capisco che deve essere desolante


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Costituitivevi in una associazione!
> Scherzo....ma capisco che deve essere desolante




ripeto...è anche colpa nostra....tra virgolette.

è come se per la donna essere alla pari significhi poter scegliere di andare a letto con chi vuole senza impegno.......
se non pretendi rispetto...non ti viene dato...

e se la concorrenza si accontenta delle briciole...che motivo ha l'uomo di lottare per conquistare te?----


soprattutto se quello stesso uomo in passato si è innamorato di una donna perdutamente e questa lo ha lasciato in mezzo ad una strada per un altro :carneval:

l'ultima frase che mi sono sentita dire è : l'unica cosa che ha senso al giorno d'oggi è continuare a cambiare


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sai che lo penso anch'io.
> *Infatti penso che il prediligere un certo tipo di donna sia proprio come esibire un abito firmato, non è detto che piaccia davvero, ma ti fa far bella figura...*
> Certo che se una donna deve corrispondere a certi standar per compensare insicurezze personali e sociali ...dov'è lo spazio per la relazione?:singleeye:


Ma guarda che è sempre esistito un certo tipo d'uomo che sbandiera la propria donna al fianco come un oggetto da mostrare e che da prestigio. Sempre, mica solo oggi... l'orgoglio del possesso, e cazzate del genere. 
io poi non so se lì a Milano quste persone siano la maggioranza, come mi pare di capire dai discorsi di dere... ma se fosse così, bella città davvero...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ripeto...è anche colpa nostra....tra virgolette.
> 
> è come se per la donna essere alla pari significhi poter scegliere di andare a letto con chi vuole senza impegno.......
> se non pretendi rispetto...non ti viene dato...
> ...


 Questa va nel manuale delle balle da raccontare... però...


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ripeto...è anche colpa nostra....tra virgolette.
> 
> è come se per la donna essere alla pari significhi poter scegliere di andare a letto con chi vuole senza impegno.......
> se non pretendi rispetto...non ti viene dato...
> ...


Azzardo un'ipotesi..ma non è che siete voi ragazze ad essere le prime a fare le perfettine? Nel vostro giro fareste entrare uno che non sia un fighetto?


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ripeto...è anche colpa nostra....tra virgolette.
> 
> è come se per la donna essere alla pari significhi poter scegliere di andare a letto con chi vuole senza impegno.......
> se non pretendi rispetto...non ti viene dato...
> ...


 concorrenza?


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa va nel manuale delle balle da raccontare... però...




ma certo...è comunque una balla

se comincia a piacerti la roulette russa....figurati se ci rinunci per l'impegno.

a che scopo??

io penso che la responsabilità di ciascuno di noi..nei confronti di sè stesso...è di cercare il meglio per sè.

e non credo che non avere una stabilità sentimentale sia il meglio....di certo non lo è per me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma guarda che è sempre esistito un certo tipo d'uomo che sbandiera la propria donna al fianco come un oggetto da mostrare e che da prestigio. Sempre, mica solo oggi... l'orgoglio del possesso, e cazzate del genere.
> io poi non so se lì a Milano quste persone siano la maggioranza, come mi pare di capire dai discorsi di dere... ma se fosse così, bella città davvero...


 Ma credo che sia normale essere orgogliosi della persona che si ama e di trovarla bella e piena di virtù invidiabili.
Quello che è una degenerazione consumista (che ho rilevato anche in altri aspetti delle relazioni) è che non si è orgogliosi perché si ama, ma si ama (si fa per dire) chi si ritiene ci possa far essere orgogliosi.
Per cui se in passato ad alti livelli, ad esempio, si doveva sposare la donna "di classe" però magari si aveva l'amante meno di classe... oggi si è diffuso a tutti i livelli il voler mostrare (e si diffonde anche tra le donne...) un partner che sia fisicamente esibibile e secondo schemi univoci, omologati appunto.
Sembra quasi che basti aver le labbra sottili per non poter essere belle donne o non essere alti per essere brutti uomini.


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

Anche a Roma, frequentare certi ambienti significa trovare tipetti ben vestiti (precisi si diceva una volta), molto attenti a lla forma, ma deboli nella sostanza.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma credo che sia normale essere orgogliosi della persona che si ama e di trovarla bella e piena di virtù invidiabili.
> Quello che è una degenerazione consumista (che ho rilevato anche in altri aspetti delle relazioni) è che non si è orgogliosi perché si ama, m*a si ama (si fa per dire) chi si ritiene ci possa far essere orgogliosi.*
> Per cui se in passato ad alti livelli, ad esempio, si doveva sposare la donna "di classe" però magari si aveva l'amante meno di classe... oggi si è diffuso a tutti i livelli il voler mostrare (e si diffonde anche tra le donne...) un partner che sia fisicamente esibibile e secondo schemi univoci, omologati appunto.
> Sembra quasi che basti aver le labbra sottili per non poter essere belle donne o non essere alti per essere brutti uomini.


:up::up:

se così non fosse non ci sarebbero tante donne in giro desiderose di assomigliare tutte alla belloccia con le tette rifatte e le labbra voluttuose....


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> :up::up:
> 
> se così non fosse non ci sarebbero tante donne in giro desiderose di assomigliare tutte alla belloccia con le tette rifatte e le labbra voluttuose....


 
Ci sarà senz'altro una Milano come la descrivi tu...ma che sia tutto così non credo.


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> :up::up:
> 
> se così non fosse non ci sarebbero tante donne in giro desiderose di assomigliare tutte alla belloccia con le tette rifatte e le labbra voluttuose....


 
Come l'attrice che ti sei scelta per avatar?


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Azzardo un'ipotesi..ma non è che siete voi ragazze ad essere le prime a fare le perfettine? Nel vostro giro fareste entrare uno che non sia un fighetto?


ma mica ci esco con uno che fa il fighetto apertamente...


il problema è che anche se apparentemente non lo sono....alla fine quello che cercano è quello....


l'ultimo con cui sono uscita mi ha attratto per la sua gentilezza...disponibilità...era cos' carino a cercare di aiutare noi ragazze in difficoltà...alle prime armi sugli sci.
mi ha colpita perchè...fuori dai canoni...

ebbene dopo qualche uscita si è rivelato un cafone....che contrariamente a quanto inizialmente dichiarato (sei una delle poche donne che ultimamente mi fa pensare ad una storia seria.....) se ne è uscito con la frase: ....ci provo ma alla fine non riesco ad impegnarmi....ultimamente quello che ha senso è solo continuare a cambiare.


ti fissava un appuntamento...e poi si faceva trovare non pronto intento a farsi una marea di fatti suoi ( lavaggio della bici compreso)

una sera in discoteca alla festa di una amica....abbiamo ballato fino alle 2.30 di notte...poi mi sono sentita poco bene...la febbre è salita

la sua delicatezza ha lasciato che tornassi in albergo sola con due amiche...perchè lui a 41 anni voleva continuare a ballare fino alle 6 del mattino....


non chiedo mica molto...solo educazione, rispetto e signorilità.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Come l'attrice che ti sei scelta per avatar?



lei l'ho scelta perchè vorrei avere una famiglia numerosa...come la sua ...

e perchè mi piace l'idea che il mio sorriso somigli al suo....sono un po' presuntuosa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> lei l'ho scelta perchè vorrei avere una famiglia numerosa...come la sua ...
> 
> e perchè mi piace l'idea che il mio sorriso somigli al suo....sono un po' presuntuosa


 In quella foto infatti ti assomiglia ...non in altre dove si notano le labbra rifatte.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ma credo che sia normale essere orgogliosi della persona che si ama e di trovarla bella e piena di virtù invidiabili.*
> Quello che è una degenerazione consumista (che ho rilevato anche in altri aspetti delle relazioni) è che non si è orgogliosi perché si ama, ma si ama (si fa per dire) chi si ritiene ci possa far essere orgogliosi.
> Per cui se in passato ad alti livelli, ad esempio, si doveva sposare la donna "di classe" però magari si aveva l'amante meno di classe... oggi si è diffuso a tutti i livelli il voler mostrare (e si diffonde anche tra le donne...) un partner che sia fisicamente esibibile e secondo schemi univoci, omologati appunto.
> Sembra quasi che basti aver le labbra sottili per non poter essere belle donne o non essere alti per essere brutti uomini.


A parte che amare una donna me lo fa superare l'orgoglio, mi sembrava chiaro che intedessi ben altro... il mostrare come possesso una bella macchina o una bella donna, sullo stesso piano. E cioè ridurre a orgoglio di possesso, un bel corpo.


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In quella foto infatti ti assomiglia ...non in altre dove si notano le labbra rifatte.


Complimenti a Dererum allora:up:


----------



## xfactor (23 Aprile 2010)

La palestra , il centro estetico, sono L'apoteosi della donna. Ogni donna come tutte le persone hanno la loro bellezza, un naso aquilino , i fianchi larghi, i kili in più, fà parte della personalità di un individuo. La donna invece oggi ricerca la perfezione fisica, quindi in realta l'apparire è più importante di quello che la circonda.

La sensualità femminile individuale si è persa con l'esigenza di assomigliare A.... Dove il vostro io?Dove è la vostra  dignità? PRIMA ERAVATE REGINE ORA SIETE IN ESILIO un esilio a cui vi siete condannate da sole.

Femminismo.......io in giro vedo solo tante fotocopie, sono solo poche donne meridionali ormai a darmi la sensazione di .....femmisismo!

PAUSA|


----------



## Anna A (23 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> La palestra , il centro estetico, sono L'apoteosi della donna. Ogni donna come tutte le persone hanno la loro bellezza, un naso aquilino , i fianchi larghi, i kili in più, fà parte della personalità di un individuo. La donna invece oggi ricerca la perfezione fisica, quindi in realta l'apparire è più importante di quello che la circonda.
> 
> La sensualità femminile individuale si è persa con l'esigenza di assomigliare A.... Dove il vostro io?Dove è la vostra dignità? PRIMA ERAVATE REGINE ORA SIETE IN ESILIO un esilio a cui vi siete condannate da sole.
> 
> ...


finite le pile del registratore a bobine?:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

*prima del comizio, preparano il discorso...*



fransisco ha detto:


> La palestra , il centro estetico, sono L'apoteosi della donna. Ogni donna come tutte le persone hanno la loro bellezza, un naso aquilino , i fianchi larghi, i kili in più, fà parte della personalità di un individuo. La donna invece oggi ricerca la perfezione fisica, quindi in realta l'apparire è più importante di quello che la circonda.
> 
> La sensualità femminile individuale si è persa con l'esigenza di assomigliare A.... Dove il vostro io?Dove è la vostra dignità? PRIMA ERAVATE REGINE ORA SIETE IN ESILIO un esilio a cui vi siete condannate da sole.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La nonnina e' bellissima!


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> La nonnina e' bellissima!


è la capo sezione :carneval:


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Complimenti a Dererum allora:up:



no ...è una vaghissima cosa in comune.....molto vaga :carneval:


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> La palestra , il centro estetico, sono L'apoteosi della donna. Ogni donna come tutte le persone hanno la loro bellezza, un naso aquilino , i fianchi larghi, i kili in più, fà parte della personalità di un individuo. La donna invece oggi ricerca la perfezione fisica, quindi in realta l'apparire è più importante di quello che la circonda.
> 
> La sensualità femminile individuale si è persa con l'esigenza di assomigliare A.... Dove il vostro io?Dove è la vostra  dignità? PRIMA ERAVATE REGINE ORA SIETE IN ESILIO un esilio a cui vi siete condannate da sole.
> 
> ...



in parte concordo..


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non nego che l'aspetto esteriore sia importante.... ma non baserei una relazione sulla bellezza. Puo' essere importante durante i primi incontri, ma dopo?
> 
> La bellezza va via, nulla di piu' effimero.


Mah un uomo deve piacermi anche dal punto di vista estetico, non tanto rientrare nei canoni della bellezza del momento ma essere bello per me. E non è una bellezza che con gli anni scivola via.


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> in parte concordo..


Sul fatto che eravamo regine?
No, io non concordo.
Prima non potevano neanche decidere cosa fare della nostra vita, ora se ce la roviniamo, lo dobbiamo solo a noi stesse.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sul fatto che eravamo regine?
> No, io non concordo.
> Prima non potevano neanche decidere cosa fare della nostra vita, ora se ce la roviniamo, lo dobbiamo solo a noi stesse.



no non eravamo regine, 
ma su questo concordo :
La sensualità femminile individuale si è persa con l'esigenza di assomigliare A.... Dove il vostro io?Dove è la vostra  dignità?


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sul fatto che eravamo regine?
> No, io non concordo.
> *Prima non potevano neanche decidere cosa fare della nostra vita, ora se ce la roviniamo, lo dobbiamo solo a noi stesse*.


Yes. Dere ammetto che la vita della single milanese sia in parte così (la conosco di riflesso perchè ho ben altri ritmi ed impegni) ma credo che non ci sia città meno provinciale in Italia. Forse dovresti cambiare semplicemente giro di amicizie (e di uomini).


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mah un uomo deve piacermi anche dal punto di vista estetico, non tanto rientrare nei canoni della bellezza del momento ma essere bello per me. E non è una bellezza che con gli anni scivola via.


Ma guarda che ho scritto la stessa cosa


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Yes. Dere ammetto che la vita della single milanese sia in parte così (la conosco di riflesso perchè ho ben altri ritmi ed impegni) ma credo che non ci sia città meno provinciale in Italia. Forse dovresti cambiare semplicemente giro di amicizie (e di uomini).



premetto che non sono di Milano...ma anche nei dintorni la situazione non cambia....


giro di amicizie lo cambio spesso...parlo di conoscenze nuove....non di amici consolidati...


sono uomini che conosco in occasioni diversissime tra loro e in luoghi diversi...
e ripeto...non sono la sola...


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma guarda che ho scritto la stessa cosa


Ma con altre parole:blank:


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> premetto che non sono di Milano...ma anche nei dintorni la situazione non cambia....
> 
> 
> giro di amicizie lo cambio spesso...parlo di conoscenze nuove....non di amici consolidati...
> ...


Dopo aver visto ieri il sindaco di Adro...vi compiango povere donne del nord


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> premetto che non sono di Milano...ma anche nei dintorni la situazione non cambia....
> 
> 
> giro di amicizie lo cambio spesso...parlo di conoscenze nuove....non di amici consolidati...
> ...



Ti capisco... senti ma credi che questo capiti piu' in Italia o fuori? 

So che viaggi molto:carneval:


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no non eravamo regine,
> ma su questo concordo :
> La sensualità femminile individuale si è persa con l'esigenza di assomigliare A.... Dove il vostro io?Dove è la vostra dignità?


Ma io non voglio assomigliare a nessuna...cerco solo di curarmi un pochetto!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio assomigliare a nessuna...cerco solo di curarmi un pochetto!!!!


Anche io... ma e' innegabile che l'atteggiamento uniformista sia diffuso, vale per gli uomini come per le donne


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti capisco... senti ma credi che questo capiti piu' in Italia o fuori?
> 
> So che viaggi molto:carneval:



secondo me in Italia...

in un Paese che non cito dove ho molte conoscenze ( ti lascio immaginare quale :carneval la mentalità è completamente diversa...

ci si sposa sotto i 30....e l'obiettivo principale per tutti è avere dei bimbi...

ogni famiglia ne ha almeno 3 ...

e assicuro che è un paese moderno e tecnologicamente avanzato....

è come se in Italia avessimo perso un po'....il senso della famiglia....

siamo tantissimi ad essere singles....davvero tanti.....


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> secondo me in Italia...
> 
> in un Paese che non cito dove ho molte conoscenze ( ti lascio immaginare quale :carneval la mentalità è completamente diversa...
> 
> ...


 
é innominabile questo paese?:singleeye:


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> é innominabile questo paese?:singleeye:



no..si può nominare, volendo :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *secondo me in Italia...*
> 
> in un Paese che non cito dove ho molte conoscenze ( ti lascio immaginare quale :carneval la mentalità è completamente diversa...
> 
> ...


Anche secondo me.

In quel paese (che non citero' :carneval devo dire che inoltre non seguono troppo il dictat della moda... oddio arrivano ai livelli opposti... pero' sono liberi di essere colorati quanto vogliono e raramente qualcuno se ne preoccupa...

Entrando in un locale si puo' trovare di tutto... dal milionario (che non riconoscereste mai) allo spazzino... poi magari ci sono i ristoranti costosi e li si trovano solo le persone che possono permetterselo... per il resto frega un ***** a nessuno...


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche secondo me.
> 
> In quel paese (che non citero' :carneval devo dire che inoltre non seguono troppo il dictat della moda... oddio arrivano ai livelli opposti... pero' sono liberi di essere colorati quanto vogliono e raramente qualcuno se ne preoccupa...
> 
> Entrando in un locale si puo' trovare di tutto... dal milionario (che non riconoscereste mai) allo spazzino... poi magari ci sono i ristoranti costosi e li si trovano solo le persone che possono permetterselo... per il resto frega un ***** a nessuno...



esattamente...si vive molto più rilassati

e dire che avrebbero un sacco di motivi per non esserlo


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> é innominabile questo paese?:singleeye:


 Me sa che stanno a parlà de Paperopoli... ogni coppia ha almeno 2-3 ragazzini, anche se ai genitori li chiamano zio...:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> é innominabile questo paese?:singleeye:


In Europa possono essere tre:Olanda, Norvegia e Germania... forse possiamo fare 4 con la Svezia


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

Comunque al di là dei contesti geografici..vi ricordate di Rita? anche lei non riusciva a trovare un uomo che non volesse altro che scopazzare...secondo me pure cambiando i fattori, il risultato non cambia. Dopo una certa età, i migliori se li sono presi, impegnati. Quelli rimasti in circolazione sono come sono.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> esattamente...si vive molto più rilassati
> 
> e dire che avrebbero un sacco di motivi per non esserlo


Oh ma di che paese parli?:rotfl:


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque al di là dei contesti geografici..vi ricordate di Rita? anche lei non riusciva a trovare un uomo che non volesse altro che scopazzare...secondo me pure cambiando i fattori, il risultato non cambia. Dopo una certa età, i migliori se li sono presi, impegnati. Quelli rimasti in circolazione sono come sono.




è proprio vero...:blu: 

però potrebbero dire lo stesso di me....

dai..magari qualcuno che con il tempo ha fatto tesoro degli errori del passato c'è....:up:


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Me sa che stanno a parlà de Paperopoli... ogni coppia ha almeno 2-3 ragazzini, anche se ai genitori li chiamano zio...:carneval:


O topolinia...dove sta Rita.


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> è proprio vero...:blu:
> 
> però potrebbero dire lo stesso di me....
> 
> dai..magari qualcuno che con il tempo ha fatto tesoro degli errori del passato c'è....:up:


 
Per le donne è diverso.


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh ma di che paese parli?:rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Ti ho segnalata :racchia:


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Aprile 2010)

ora mi bannano:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

Maledetta Dererum...

Comunque se vi puo' far star bene a Cagliari se la tirano pure ai chioschetti del Poetto:carneval:

I gruppi son cosi' compatti ed ermetici che le coppie mi sanno sempre di incesto... brutta storia veramente:condom:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Maledetta Dererum...
> 
> Comunque se vi puo' far star bene a Cagliari se la tirano pure ai chioschetti del Poetto:carneval:
> 
> I gruppi son cosi' compatti ed ermetici che le coppie mi sanno sempre di incesto... brutta storia veramente:condom:


 ma è una cosa diversa quella... la mentalità da clan... :carneval:
Comunque il cagliaritano tipico mi sta sulle palle... e la cagliaritana anche di più! Per fortuna non tutti sono così...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma è una cosa diversa quella... la mentalità da clan... :carneval:
> Comunque il cagliaritano tipico mi sta sulle palle... e la cagliaritana anche di più! Per fortuna non tutti sono così...



E' vero... quella dell'aperitivo e' piu' roba di Networking _cioe' non so se mi spiego... vado nei posti giusti...vedo la gente giusta... ho la roba giusta...ho contatti cioe'... ho il macchinone _

Grrr... quello Cagliaritano e' piu' roba di conservazione della specie...tutto in famigghia:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' vero... quella dell'aperitivo e' piu' roba di Networking _cioe' non so se mi spiego... *vado nei posti giusti...vedo la gente giusta... ho la roba giusta...ho contatti cioe'... ho il macchinone* _
> 
> Grrr... quello Cagliaritano e' piu' roba di conservazione della specie...tutto in famigghia:rotfl:


Esatto! Qui invece impera il clan... solite facce, solite battute, solite proposte, soliti pensieri... tutto in comune. Da suicidio!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mah un uomo deve piacermi anche dal punto di vista estetico, non tanto rientrare nei canoni della bellezza del momento ma essere bello per me. E non è una bellezza che con gli anni scivola via.


Che bella cosa hai detto Mika, che bella!
Penso sia fantastico sentirsi belli per qualcuno!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2010)

Ragazze/o mi avete fatto ridere... figurati qual è la situazione per me ...tra i superstiti... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (23 Aprile 2010)

il cellulare! ( femminismo moderno)

Prima come si faceva?

" ho mandato a Chiara un SMS per sapere come stava, sai che  lui ha un'altra?" " lei stà malissimo sarà dimagrita 2o kili!!"

Guarda che se vai sul pianerottolo e bussi alla sua porta puoi anche vederla!
20 Kili?era quello che voleva , andava in palestra tutti i giorni per diventare una velina, e Paolo alla fine si è rotto i maroni!


----------



## xfactor (24 Aprile 2010)

comunque ..........il femminismo è solo una parola, io credo non voglia dire nulla.

Donna è quella splendida creatura , infinitamente libera , che solo deve accettare il ruolo per cui è nata! :rasoio:


----------



## dererumnatura (25 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> comunque ..........il femminismo è solo una parola, io credo non voglia dire nulla.
> 
> Donna è quella splendida creatura , infinitamente libera , che solo deve accettare il ruolo per cui è nata! :rasoio:


si quello per cui è nata...non di certo quello in cui l'hanno segregata


----------



## xfactor (25 Aprile 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> si quello per cui è nata...non di certo quello in cui l'hanno segregata



Per te 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwws5l2DrQ8


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> comunque ..........il femminismo è solo una parola, io credo non voglia dire nulla.
> 
> Donna è quella splendida creatura , infinitamente libera , che solo deve accettare il ruolo per cui è nata! :rasoio:


E...quale...sarebbe questo ruolo??
Mica l'ho capito eh?


----------



## xfactor (25 Aprile 2010)

il ruolo della donna è essere donna , femmina .

La donna deve accudire la casa, i figli, il marito, questo è essere donna. Tutto il resto è dettato dalla moda del momento. La donna era il collante della famiglia nel bene o nel male oggi la televisione, è quella che insegna a vivere ........ come nelle favole!

Onestamente ..........( per gli uomini) a chi piacerebbe avere una moglie a casa che si occupa del quotidiano? Io credo la maggioranza.


----------



## aristocat (25 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> il ruolo della donna è essere donna , femmina .
> 
> La donna deve accudire la casa, i figli, il marito, questo è essere donna. *Tutto il resto è dettato dalla moda del momento*. La donna era il collante della famiglia nel bene o nel male oggi la televisione, è quella che insegna a vivere ........ come nelle favole!
> 
> Onestamente ..........( per gli uomini) a chi piacerebbe avere una moglie a casa che si occupa del quotidiano? Io credo la maggioranza.


Cosa intendi con "tutto il resto"?


----------



## xfactor (26 Aprile 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cosa intendi con "tutto il resto"?



tutto il resto.........è l'apparire per quello che non si è , il contorno.
Assolutamente questa nostra società ha fatto in modo che la donna ha un ruolo non di primo piano come una volta( donna maneger della casa) ma ha fatto in modo di deviare quello che è il suo ruolo verso false ideologie io sono libera di fare e di agire essendo donna, li è scattata  la trappola .

Tu donna sei libera di agire e di fare ma non calpestando il tuo ruolo di principale di femmina. 

La donna ormai è diventata la brutta copia dell'uomo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> tutto il resto.........è l'apparire per quello che non si è , il contorno.
> Assolutamente questa nostra società ha fatto in modo che la donna ha un ruolo non di primo piano come una volta( donna maneger della casa) ma ha fatto in modo di deviare quello che è il suo ruolo verso false ideologie io sono libera di fare e di agire essendo donna, li è scattata la trappola .
> 
> Tu donna sei libera di agire e di fare ma non calpestando il tuo ruolo di principale di femmina.
> ...


Senti... sei davvero noioso con il tuo obiettivo di polemizzare ponendo questioni assurde.
Guarda che qui è come un bar in cui ci si incontra e si discute, ma con l'ubriaco non ho mai visto discutere nessuno.


----------



## xfactor (26 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Senti... sei davvero noioso con il tuo obiettivo di polemizzare ponendo questioni assurde.
> Guarda che qui è come un bar in cui ci si incontra e si discute, ma con l'ubriaco non ho mai visto discutere nessuno.


Allora se dobbiamo dircela tutta
io non stò polemizzando, non so che bar frequenti tu, ma in un bar difficilmente trovi tante teste tutte uguali e tutti vogliono aver ragione
io scrivo quello che penso il più faccio fatica ad esprimermi scrivendo ma ci provo.... non sono perfetto ! Poi all'inizio di questo post ho scritto .......premesso che io ho torto!
Mi sembra che sia tu che  voglia polemizzare!


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> il ruolo della donna è essere donna , femmina .
> 
> La donna deve accudire la casa, i figli, il marito, questo è essere donna. Tutto il resto è dettato dalla moda del momento. La donna era il collante della famiglia nel bene o nel male oggi la televisione, è quella che insegna a vivere ........ come nelle favole!
> 
> Onestamente ..........( per gli uomini) a chi piacerebbe avere una moglie a casa che si occupa del quotidiano? Io credo la maggioranza.


Con un argent de poche di 5000 euro al mese per rendere più gradevole la pesantezza del quotidiano però :carneval:.


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> comunque ..........il femminismo è solo una parola, io credo non voglia dire nulla.
> 
> Donna è quella splendida creatura , infinitamente libera , che solo deve accettare il ruolo per cui è nata! :rasoio:


sai che , in effetti, comincio a pensare che le casalinghe di un tempo fossero mille volte più libere di noi?


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che , in effetti, comincio a pensare che le casalinghe di un tempo fossero mille volte più libere di noi?


soprattutto economicamente... dover sopportare corna ed angherie varie perchè non hai di che mantenerti, è un luminoso esempio di libertà.


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> soprattutto economicamente... dover sopportare corna ed angherie varie perchè non hai di che mantenerti, è un luminoso esempio di libertà.


basta sposarsi con un uomo ricco e fedele:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> basta sposarsi con un uomo ricco e fedele:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2010)

no, zorro non lo voglio; mi zigzaga tutte le shirt!


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, zorro non lo voglio; mi zigzaga tutte le shirt!


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2010)

detesto i baffi...poco igienici:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> detesto i baffi...poco igienici:mrgreen:


 beh allora beccati questo e non porotestare...


----------



## Minerva (26 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh allora beccati questo e non porotestare...


ok, non porotesto:condom:


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Allora se dobbiamo dircela tutta
> io non stò polemizzando, non so che bar frequenti tu, ma in un bar difficilmente trovi tante teste tutte uguali e tutti vogliono aver ragione
> io scrivo quello che penso il più faccio fatica ad esprimermi scrivendo ma ci provo.... *non sono perfetto* ! Poi all'inizio di questo post ho scritto .......premesso che io ho torto!
> Mi sembra che sia tu che  voglia polemizzare!



ah no?:carneval::carneval:
perchè mi sembri proprio l'anti Mr Perfect


----------

